# What do you think of Trump's presidency so far?



## Literally Hitler (Aug 22, 2017)

So far I'd say Trump has been a bit of a mixed bag.


Positives:

-Getting Neil Gorsuch on the supreme court. easily his best accomplishment. Gorsuch has throughout his career been vehemently pro-life, fought federal overreach, and stood against judicial activism

-Killing the TPP

-Killing a bunch of Obama era regulations

-Increased border security

-Standing up to rampant political correctness like his trans military ban


Negatives:

-His inability to get the senate and congress to work with him

-His inability to pass an acceptable replacement for Obamacare

-Some pointlessly crude rhetoric. His bleeding face tweet comes to mind

-Over reliance on using executive orders to pass his agenda. Meaning that a lot of his accomplishments could be easily repealed if a democrat gets elected.


----------



## Vocaloid Ruby (Aug 22, 2017)

I like meme man. He's funny!


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Aug 22, 2017)

Indiferent , like Obama before him, he has nice thing and bad things.
Still a better choice than Hillary.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Aug 22, 2017)

I wish he was better on the environment, but he's alright so far.


----------



## Hui (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm still waiting for that wall son.


----------



## Somsnosa (Aug 22, 2017)

Isn't it a bit early to judge? I'd say let's wait end of the year for something a bit more concrete.
Wish you guys and your country the best whatever he decides to do. Hopefully the anti-enviroment stuff is just fluff for media outrage.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 22, 2017)

6/10, he gets a bonus point for being hilarious. I hope to see some of the bigger changes he spoke of over the next three years.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Aug 22, 2017)

So much worse than I imagined but it's hilarious nonetheless.


----------



## clowney (Aug 22, 2017)

Personally I'm still kind of in shock that it happened. Not because I particularly hate him, but because the phrase " president of the United States Donald Trump" just seems like a phrase you'd hear being babbled out by a patient in a psych ward.


----------



## Crisseh (Aug 22, 2017)

It's a mixed bag for me. 

But I like the fact he triggers snowflakes and makes the media go insane, even if he sneezes.


----------



## Yaks (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm not sure how to feel 100% about him yet, I guess I'd be considered neautral, but his entire presidency and decision to run his office like The Apprentice makes me laugh.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 22, 2017)

About as well as I could have expected, still waiting on that wall though. Mexico is never going to pay for it though so he should just shut up about that, it's not that expensive and could pay for itself considering the gibsmedats we'd save by keeping illegals out.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Aug 22, 2017)

I feel nothing


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm pretty sure he'll manage to take out some bad guys before he's done, I just don't want World War 3.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Aug 23, 2017)

Same day, different figurehead.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Aug 23, 2017)

I am amazed that it seems the media can throw an absolute shit-fit for the most minor things Trump has done as if he was feeding on the blood of immigrant children. I wish he could get congress on his side to have tighter immigration status because ours is rather high and I wouldn't want a crisis like you Euro-Kiwis are dealing with.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Aug 23, 2017)

So far, so good. Definitely a better bet than Hillary. Still waiting for the US embassy to be relocated from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 23, 2017)

Nothing feels too different outside of the absolute shitstorm we've had from crybaby libtards and the rise of ANTIFA and other violent riots, the latter which needs to fuck off and die and the former I'm surprised are even still alive and kicking. The man's entertaining, though. I do believe his heart's in the right place and he's wanting to work with Congress, but it's like _Mr. Smith Goes to Washington_ being taken up to eleven as the brakes stop working. I do have to wonder if this is being done on purpose out of spite, it sounds like it.

Outside of taking notice of how energetic these rallies tend to be and wanting that wall (and he's still saying it's happening, probably backed off on saying Mexico will pay for it), I wanna wait another year before I can really pull together an opinion. He might surprise us, it just really does depend on whether-or-not Congress and the Senate will get their heads out of their asses long enough to cooperate.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm pretty neutral on him honestly.
I'm just glad I'm still able to go to the US.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm still waiting for those tranny concentration camps.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Aug 23, 2017)

Don't like him as a politician, do like him as a salt generator.


----------



## UnclePhil (Aug 23, 2017)

I do not like his appointment of Betsy DeVos, who could be a viable threat to my livelihood if she murders the Department of Education.

I also don't like his saber rattling at North Korea. There's a reason past Presidents have ignored those fucks rather than toying with nuclear Armageddon. I'd rather not see an exchange of nuclear fire, Seoul cratered, or a war with DPRK's allies in my lifetime.

Other than that I've still got food in the house, gas in the tank, power and water. I'm either indifferent or ambivalent about what my vote has garnered so far, but aside from the above aforementioned issues, I don't give much of a shit about what's he doing or has done.

As far as the snowflakes, it was funny when they were calling Trump and his supporters Nazis until Antifa started physically assaulting people they think are real Nazis.


----------



## Somsnosa (Aug 23, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> I'm pretty neutral on him honestly.
> I'm just glad I'm still able to go to the US.


oh yeah what happened to that? The complete exclusion of arabic immigrants got taken back, aye?


----------



## Slumber Crasher (Aug 24, 2017)

I dislike him and what he's done a lot.

However, his presidency has provided me with a lot of entertainment.  Even if I agree with _some_ of their core values, I love to watch SJWs freak the fuck out over him.  Even if horrible things are happening elsewhere, SJWs will still just talk about Trump.  It's hilarious, and very telling.  I don't think I've seen a human being in my entire life get more unnecessary attention from the media.

tl;dr: Don't like the man, find the salt and shitstorms hilarious.


----------



## Zarkov (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm very disappointed. I was promised tens of thousands of dead trannies, and nearly a year later what does he have to show for it ? Barely a hundred.


----------



## c-no (Aug 24, 2017)

I dislike Trump but on that same note, I don't really have much to care about the guy. I do like how he attracts salt but he is like Obama to me in that I can't really care much about his presidency.


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 24, 2017)

I don't really care for him, but I do like how his existence triggers so many people.


----------



## MG 192 (Aug 24, 2017)

Better than Bush or Obama. I never, ever want to see another presidency like these within my lifetime. Trump repealing TPP is better than what either of the previous presidents ever did.

How much better is another question since being better than Bush or Obama is a rather low bar. Plus his first year is not up yet so I would reserve final judgment until his presidency is finished.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 25, 2017)

Trump is... Trump. He gave us salt. 

He gave us salt salt small hands huge missions but bad handling of those silly GOP old people.


----------



## Antipathy (Aug 27, 2017)

While Trump's anti-science, anti-globalization, anti-trade rhetoric worries me greatly, he generates salt like no other. But I disagree with his policies in every way. Ultimately, my political leanings overcome my salt intake, which I can get elsewhere.

So, he ends up in the red. The memes he made aren't funny, and his salt is little different from typical SJW flailing.

I fully expect Islamic Content, Dumb and Autistic ratings for my opinion here.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 27, 2017)

It isn't worse than I thought it would be.  Yet.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 27, 2017)

I just want Trump to finally roast the rest of the GOP in public and shut them down every time they intervene with any real progress, instead of expecting a warhawk like John "Die Another Day" McCain to ever work with him.


----------



## Holdek (Aug 27, 2017)

I get a certain satisfaction watching him flail and impotently ragetweet, but it's not good for our country to not have a fully functioning executive branch.


----------



## Pikimon (Aug 28, 2017)

He's pretty shit at being President


----------



## DuskEngine (Aug 28, 2017)

The fact that the US is still trundling along more or less normally while having a flailing idiot at the helm means he's doing a pretty good job of demystifying the supposed gravity of the office and the US government in general, and this will ultimately be for the best.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 28, 2017)

eh he's done nothing like all politicians. generally regardless of which side you're on, they're all shit


----------



## IwegalBadnik (Aug 28, 2017)

Reading about what adventures Trump has worked himself into never fails to amuse me, as there's pretty much always something I can laugh at. While I don't think terribly highly of his politics, I am still exceedingly glad that he beat out Hillary--and mind you, I am quite liberal in my general politics.

Some people around here want the tapes of Chris crying about Bob. I want the tapes of Hillary once the results were in. I'm certain she had another bout of "heatstroke" on that 52 degree New York night of November the 8th and I'd like to see how she was doing.


----------



## Drinkerbelle (Aug 28, 2017)

He made SNL bearable to watch for a little while. 

The South Park episode actually came true, our choices were a giant douche and a turd sandwich. Still trying to figure out which was Hillary and which was Donald.
I'm lower class, so I was fucked no matter who became president. Just like every other election.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 29, 2017)

Despite the constant negative press covfefe


----------



## John Titor (Aug 31, 2017)

Unimpressed so far.


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 31, 2017)

i'm only in it for the memes, not actual legit politics. that shit bores me


----------



## The Dude (Sep 1, 2017)

I've been pretty happy with President Trump so far. It's nice to have a President who actually loves this country and believes in American Exceptionalism (not the word filter exceptional). After years of Globalist shills who want to blame America for everything wrong in the world (and blame white Americans especially), it's a breath of fresh air to have a PotUS who wants to put Americans first in America.


----------



## Antipathy (Sep 1, 2017)

I still don't understand why people still follow for the memes. Trump's twitter rants and extremists REEEEEing over him has gotten to be all the same. I've explained my political views, but after nearly nine months of Trump, it's all the same. It's no longer funny, or enraging, or really creates any emotion other than quiet loathing.


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 1, 2017)

The Dude said:


> I've been pretty happy with President Trump so far. It's nice to have a President who actually loves this country and believes in American Exceptionalism (not the word filter exceptional). After years of Globalist shills who want to blame America for everything wrong in the world (and blame white Americans especially), it's a breath of fresh air to have a PotUS who wants to put Americans first in America.



What specific actions or policy ideas would make you turn against Daddy Emperor Trump if any. Are there any of his statements or policy ideas that concern you?


----------



## Shokew (Sep 1, 2017)

Meh - I'm just waiting for America to truly fall apart and demand real leadership, like it always does. Simply because we haven't learned, or worse, bothered to learn a damn thing, about what's truly wrong with this nation.

As little as I care about politics, Trump, etc. - if we do, it won't be because Trump is bad at it, like far too many people think. It'll be because of too much deep state BS Trump can't weed out - no matter how hard he doesn't try. Nobody sees who the real enemy is here and it's so embarrassing to witness.

I agree with Trump on some things, but I have my own take on them, as well - all these SJWs, BLM, ANTIFA, religious extremists, etc.: they don't know anything and they gotta go; we desperately need to stop thinking diversity is something to obsess over; we need to kick all of these immigrant moochers out and give those resources to actual citizens who need them the most, instead of screwing them over at every turn (especially when they have children to care for!),... and oh so much fucking more problems that are going to ruin America if not reeled in proper.

Too bad Trump really ain't gonna be the guy to outright do it - what we're seeing is only a continuous push toward doing something about it. Pretty optimistic in its success, however - mainly because at least WW3 hasn't happened yet, for example.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 1, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> What specific actions or policy ideas would make you turn against Daddy Emperor Trump if any. Are there any of his statements or policy ideas that concern you?



I'm not happy about who he picked to head the Department of Education since my wife is a school teacher, and I'm kinda mad they haven't repealed Obamacare yet. Other than that, I feel he's been better than most (far better than we've had since President Reagan left office), but not as good as Reagan or Kennedy.

 What would it take for me to turn against him? If he were to start up with the same anti-gun rhetoric that Obama was so fond of, that would do it. But so far he's been the most pro-Second Amendment PotUS we've had in decades.


----------



## Abethedemon (Sep 1, 2017)

Trump is a dumb-dumb pee-pee-poo-poo-head


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 3, 2017)

He's no better or worse than any other president tbh.


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (Sep 3, 2017)

He exists. He's just there, and the stuff he does is just there as well.

I like how Trump harvests a shit ton of salt from SJWs and other crazies by basically being alive (kind of like a bogeyman for them to watch out for and a scapegoat for them to point fingers at for all their own fuck-ups), but as far as his actual policies are concerned I can't bring myself to care even less about him than I do right now. As someone who didn't vote for the guy (partly because I wouldn't have been caught dead doing so even during the election), I'd say he's performing about as well as I expected him to. Not surprisingly good, but not literally Hitler, either. Hell, I'd probably be saying the same thing if Hillary got elected instead.

I don't know, had there not been as much autistic sc_*REEEEEEEE*_ching and A-Logging against him at every corner from the mainstream media to Hollywood to dozens of college campuses, had there not been the hundred or so articles we've been getting about "professional psychologists" saying that he's too mentally insane to run a country, had there been more constructive criticism against his actions or political beliefs, I feel like I would have disliked Trump a lot more than I actually do at the moment. But since that's obviously not the case, I've found myself defending him more often than I have attacking him, at least here.

Take #CNNBlackmail, for example—the orange dude tweeted out some shitty .gif of him "beating" the shit out of CNN, and that obviously drew a lot of controversy. Had CNN and others on the left been smart they would have said shit like "Why is the president shitposting wrestling memes on social media when he should be doing his job?", and then just simply left it at that. That's all they really had to do—something one would have to be a complete and utter autist to fuck up. Instead, as I and many others expected them to do, they went on to throw an absolute shit fit about it, and a total clusterfuck ensued because of their autism and re-tardation, as well as the fact that by then they were still as assmad about his election as they were back when it actually happened. Are they still butthurt about it even to his day? You bet they are, and it's glorious to see. Or, as the man himself would say, it's _*YUUUUUUUUGE*_.

So, yeah, that's what I think of Donald Trump's presidency so far—he exists. He's a goofy looking motherfucker with a terrible toupee, excessive amounts of spray tan, and a mouth he loves to run a lot, but there's only so much material you can wring out of him before it gets old quick (if the current state of late night shows is anything to go by).


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 3, 2017)

He has a funny hat.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Sep 4, 2017)

At this rate the only thing hes gotten done is rolling back Obama's legislation and he failed to repeal Obamacare with a republican majority in both the senate and the house. 

I don't think he'll get much done besides that and anything else he can do with an executive order.

I see only two upsides to this presidency:, He's mostly leaving military moves to the generals. Which is good if things come to blows with North Korea. 

Were also learning the value of checks and balances and how badly we've treated the system. Maybe the next president will shrink some of the power of the executive branch. Maybe.

Other than that it's been pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Todesfurcht (Sep 4, 2017)

Trump is a racist, misogynistic piece of shit and I can't wait until he's impeached. I am literally shaking right now.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 5, 2017)

I kinda like how the public is just as exceptional as the worst aspects of Trump's current year.

On one hand Trump is fresh blood without any real governing experience so I'm very stuck on the fence, on the other he's not really handling the whole uh what do you call it "mass surveillance" really well.


----------



## PlasticOwls (Sep 6, 2017)

Someone who fires more than 70% of his original cabinet, including Steve Bannon, doesnt strike me as someone competant--let alone stable in a position in politics.

His approval rating is shit, he makes decisions without considering the financial consequences of them (deporting all 80,000 people protected by DACA is estimated to cost billions in damages), he wastes millions on vacations and hiring underpaid secret service for his cronies and extended family, and he hired Betty Devos, a hack who never attended public school long enough to care about the infrastructure of education. And the wall isnt doing shit about the immigration issue.

He also doesnt give a single shit about the arts and he thinks climate change is a hoax. The lack of arts support is ironic since he loves hanging paintings of himself all over his buildings. The existance of climate change is debatable or whatever, but getting rid of the whole program is an indication he doesnt care about the planet in the long term.

Even the memery isnt entertaining anymore. I respect that Trump is in office, but Im not too happy with his performance. Im hopeful things will get better


----------



## Joan Nyan (Sep 6, 2017)

In the _Citizens United _case, 4 justices signed onto a dissent that basically says freedom of speech does not mean the freedom to speak. Given Crooked Hillary's personal grudge with the case (it was about a documentary critical of her) you know that her litmus test for selecting a new SCOTUS justice would have included their thoughts on _Citizens United. _I recognize that justices may sign onto dissents that they don't entirely agree with and that they might not actually sign onto if they were the majority opinion, but there is the very real possibility that we'd basically no longer have freedom of speech if Lyin' Crooked Hillary had gotten to choose a replacement for Scalia. Trump can shit himself and do nothing for the next 3 years and still be better for the country than Lyin' Felonious Crooked Hillary would have been, just because he appointed Gorsuch.


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 7, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> In the _Citizens United _case, 4 justices signed onto a dissent that basically says freedom of speech does not mean the freedom to speak. Given Crooked Hillary's personal grudge with the case (it was about a documentary critical of her) you know that her litmus test for selecting a new SCOTUS justice would have included their thoughts on _Citizens United. _I recognize that justices may sign onto dissents that they don't entirely agree with and that they might not actually sign onto if they were the majority opinion, but there is the very real possibility that we'd basically no longer have freedom of speech if Lyin' Crooked Hillary had gotten to choose a replacement for Scalia. Trump can shit himself and do nothing for the next 3 years and still be better for the country than Lyin' Felonious Crooked Hillary would have been, just because he appointed Gorsuch.



Hillary isn't President fyi idk what she has to do with how well Trump is doing


----------



## friedshrimp (Sep 7, 2017)

I only agree with him in that you shouldn't open your legs wide like a slut towards kebabs the way Europe's done. That way you don't get rapes, trucks of peace, stabbings of peace...Etc etc.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Sep 7, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Hillary isn't President fyi idk what she has to do with how well Trump is doing


My point still stands that Trump made a great SCOTUS pick who's going to be there for the next 30 years. With the rumors that Kennedy or Ginsburg might retire, not to mention that most of the court already have one foot in the grave, there's the very real possibility that he could choose a few more. Sure, Trump's made day to day politics ridiculous, and might not accomplish all of his agenda, but 20 years from now Trump will still be having a lasting positive impact on the country.


----------



## SwanDive (Sep 8, 2017)

Generic neo-con is generic


----------



## ZeCommissar (Sep 8, 2017)

While I dnot think trump is a bad or a good president, I do like how he draws out all of the extremists out of the woodwork. I find it funny how it's his first year and people are running each other with cars during a protest. 

But I honestly don't believe he is a competent president.


----------



## BestUserName (Sep 8, 2017)

Unimpressed. Not the worst thing ever, but not really that good either.


Pikimon said:


> What specific actions or policy ideas would make you turn against Daddy Emperor Trump if any.


TheDude is a monster who only likes Trump because he upsets people not exactly like TheDude. TheDude (boy do I HATE calling it that) would love nothing more then to chop your body into little pieces, then feed said pieces into a woodchipper.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Sep 13, 2017)

I don't like him.

At all.


----------



## Techpriest (Sep 13, 2017)

Pretty much as I expected - a lot of promises, a lot of self caused problems, and him blaming everyone else for his failure. I think he's looking for a way to resign without losing face.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 14, 2017)

Techpriest said:


> Pretty much as I expected - a lot of promises, a lot of self caused problems, and him blaming everyone else for his failure.



But enough about you refusing to eat the hat, what about Trump?


----------



## Jan_Hus (Sep 14, 2017)

This is exactly how I expected his presidency to go so no opinion.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 14, 2017)

BestUserName said:


> Unimpressed. Not the worst thing ever, but not really that good either.
> 
> TheDude is a monster who only likes Trump because he upsets people not exactly like TheDude. TheDude (boy do I HATE calling it that) would love nothing more then to chop your body into little pieces, then feed said pieces into a woodchipper.



Tag people in when you shit talk them smh. @The Dude


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2017)

BestUserName said:


> Unimpressed. Not the worst thing ever, but not really that good either.
> 
> TheDude is a monster who only likes Trump because he upsets people not exactly like TheDude. TheDude (boy do I HATE calling it that) would love nothing more then to chop your body into little pieces, then feed said pieces into a woodchipper.



I never knew this about myself. Thanks for letting me know. However, this thread is about the US President and our various opinions of the job he is doing. It's not about me or the laughably outlandish things you assume about me.



Dynastia said:


> Tag people in when you shit talk them smh. @The Dude



Thanks @Dynastia .


----------



## RG 448 (Sep 14, 2017)

As long as he goes his entire career without revealing he's always been Hillary Clinton in disguise he'll have fulfilled all the expectations I had for him when I voted.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Sep 14, 2017)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> As long as he goes his entire career without revealing he's always been Hillary Clinton in disguise he'll have fulfilled all the expectations I had for him when I voted.


Her face is on the back of his head under his toupee, Professor Quirrel style.


----------



## Oglooger (Sep 14, 2017)

It all right.


----------



## Muncie Anderson (Sep 15, 2017)

Not a fan of the guy.  At all.

On the other hand, it has _never_ gotten boring since he was sworn in as President.


----------



## Clownfish (Sep 15, 2017)

The left described him as if he would bring the Apocalypse into being if elected. He did not. He is mediocre. I am disappointed.


----------



## Chill Fam (Sep 17, 2017)

America hasn't turned communist yet so I'm assuming he's doing an alright job.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Sep 17, 2017)

For a transparent Russian sleeper agent, he's really been pretty anti-Russia all things considered.


----------



## averagejane (Sep 24, 2017)

yeah I agree with someone's sentiments earlier about him actually liking the country. the anti-USA rhetoric is a bit tired and unproductive. and it's good that trump isn't rolling the welcome carpet out to immigrants who want to _culturally enrich_ our women and children. 

but that's where the compliments end. the guy is a mess. a hilarious one, but still a mess. it's just a shame that the people who hate him have some decent ammunition to use against him, yet the only criticisms they conjure are "EBIL RACIST ORANGE MAN!!!!"

In the end, this will always be the best outcome because the salt, REEES and tears never end. god bless.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 24, 2017)

Trump is an example of "you never win in politics", not the best not the worst but certainly exposed the peoples Poe's Law and made breakthroughs in the study of autism.

2016 was pretty exceptional, but 2017 is straight Poe's Law and Streisand Effect as a dedicated novel.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Sep 24, 2017)

Absolutely cannot stand him to the point his voice grates on my nerves.  That being said, I don't see him as "OMG, THE WORST EVER THIS IS THE END OF THE COUNTRY AS WE KNOW IT!!!"*  He's a fucking joke, but we've survived worse.  (As long as I have plenty of alcohol)





*All those who keep making comparisons to Nazi Germany need to read up on their history.  The conditions in Germany in the 1930 were vastly different than those in the U.S. in 2017.  They're not even remotely the same.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Sep 24, 2017)

Mrs Paul said:


> Absolutely cannot stand him to the point his voice grates on my nerves.  That being said, I don't see him as "OMG, THE WORST EVER THIS IS THE END OF THE COUNTRY AS WE KNOW IT!!!"*  He's a fucking joke, but we've survived worse.  (As long as I have plenty of alcohol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like he's trying to be a capitalist Big Brother and he isn't doing a very good job.  That whole thing with the NFL was pretty disturbing.


----------



## JustStopDude (Sep 24, 2017)

He reminds me of clowns in charge of Poland when Communism falls. 

Back then, the head of Solidarity was asked by US media what would happen if the Communist government ignored election. 

He laughed and said it was pointless because we were already ignoring them. I am paraphrasing and I am very drunk but this is content of of his statement. 

I think this is same thing with President Trump now. He tweets, says stupid shit, and life goes on. He fucks over so many people that nothing will change. I do not know why a conservative would agree to do anything for him or a liberal because he will throw them under bus when it is not popular whatever it is.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Sep 24, 2017)

Trump cares about Trump, and that's it.  He'd sell out his own grandmother if it would get him ahead.  Not that you couldn't say that about a lot of politicians, but one major problem is that Trump has no experience in politics whatsoever, and he's seriously thin-skinned.  He also doesn't seem to know jackshit about PR.


----------



## JustStopDude (Sep 24, 2017)

I do not know if this is true, but Trump he ran for president other times yes? I mean I remember him always coming out that he will run, but I think it was just for his TV show to generate views. 

I think this time, he took his anti-Mexican message too far, not remembering that NBC is owned by Telemundo. So I think he figures "In for a penny, in for a pound" and tries to see how long he can go and then he accidentally wins the election. 

I don't think he ever wanted to be president because it is a shit job.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Sep 24, 2017)

I think he wanted to be president, but I don't think he actually wanted to do any of the work involved.  It was more about the cool title and the ego-boost.  Most people who are serious about going into politics start out smaller -- in Congress, or in state government.  Trump went straight to the top.  His lack of experience is one of the things that bothers me the most.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm jealous of the pussy he gets


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Sep 24, 2017)

Morose_Obesity said:


> I'm jealous of the pussy he gets


Don't be. We once had to pay 3 million a week so he and his wife could sleep in separate beds.


----------



## KickyerArsene (Sep 24, 2017)

I just can't fathom why he can't stay off Twitter.

He needs to.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Sep 24, 2017)

That's probably half the problem right there.  The POTUS getting into internet flame wars is pretty pathetic.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Sep 24, 2017)

Mrs Paul said:


> That's probably half the problem right there.  The POTUS getting into internet flame wars is pretty pathetic.


We're always one tweet away from Kim Jung-Un bombing the shit out of us and that's less exciting than it sounds.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Sep 25, 2017)

For the most part, I try not to give a shit what Trump does and says at this point, but can the guy please stay the fuck away from my football games? When I watch football, the last thing I want to think and hear about is politics, and now the entire NFL and all the commentators are having a fit over it. Trump made himself the story this Sunday, which really annoyed me because people should be focusing on all the crazy upsets that happened this weekend in the league, not what he said on twitter.

If I have one serious complaint, I'm really not impressed what he's done when it comes to energy and conservation. I want the country to advance more in alternative energy. Don't like seeing some of the greatest areas of the country getting turned into amorphous balls of shit just because some people want to frack a little oil out of them.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Sep 25, 2017)

KickyerArsene said:


> I just can't fathom why he can't stay off Twitter.
> 
> He needs to.


Shitposting on Twitter is the best thing Trump does. It keeps the constant negative press covfefe coming. The average person doesn't care about Trump's tweets and knows they aren't important, so when the New York Times, a former newspaper, makes a huge covfeffle out of it, they expose themselves as the petty partisan hacks that they are and lose what little credibility they have left.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Oct 7, 2017)

El Porko Fako said:


> For the most part, I try not to give a shit what Trump does and says at this point, but can the guy please stay the fuck away from my football games?



To be fair, that's all the fault of Colin Kapernick, the NFL, and DisnESPN. They practically baited him into talking about it.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Oct 8, 2017)

Given that I had zero expectations out of him when Trump began his campaign, and because I didn't want Hilary in because of how much she screwed up her campaign, I'd say that I'm okay with him, for now. He hasn't done anything stupid, from my point of view, yet.

And in regards to people using sporting events to protest him, I'm thankful that it hasn't happened with E-Sports, yet.


----------



## El Garbage (Oct 8, 2017)

From a foreign perspective, Trump is by far the best president the US has had in decades, even better than Dubya. He seems to have a fun time presidenting, he does stuff, his speeches are hilarious, and he's not a boring-as-hell crybaby dullard like Obama. It's a great show, and we might even finally have a (possibly nuclear) war with North Korea!

As a bonus you got autistic media screeching every day for a year. It has grudgingly turned into sort-of-respect of the fact that yes, the man IS the most powerful person in the world, and no, he ISN'T Literally Hitler.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 8, 2017)

Note:  Trump, while spending virtually nothing, defeated the literally billion dollar campaign against him.  Hillary spent more on her campaign than any single political campaign in the history of the entire fucking world.  And LOST.

This cunt spent $1.2 fucking BILLION dollars to lose to Trump, who wasn't even trying.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 10, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Note:  Trump, while spending virtually nothing, defeated the literally billion dollar campaign against him.  Hillary spent more on her campaign than any single political campaign in the history of the entire fucking world.  And LOST.
> 
> This cunt spent $1.2 fucking BILLION dollars to lose to Trump, who wasn't even trying.


B...but we need to get big money out of politics! This is all Citizens United's fault somehow!


----------



## NG 070 (Oct 10, 2017)

Honestly? I think it's been a gigantic farce. And that's putting it in the most politest of terms.

He's completely and totally inept at this job. He spends most of his time getting into feuds on Twitter, and egging on anyone and everyone. If he wasn't the President, it'd be one thing. But it's clear, to me anyways, he doesn't take this job seriously. Like at all. And when he does take it seriously, he treats it like one of his business ventures, and running the highest branch of political office is _not_ your every day business venture. The people he's surrounded himself with are no better, but I think even they're starting to get sick of being glorified babysitters now, if the news lately is any indication.

On top of that, his immaturity frightens me. We're now living in a world where our President is a butthurt baby who can't take criticism, not even constructive, and he lashes out at everyone on social media over the smallest perceived slight. What in the everliving fuck has our country come to?!

Granted, I can't stand the people who REEEEEEEE about him every single day or every time he takes a shit on the toilet. It was bad enough when people REEEEd about Dubya and Obama 24/7 (though I think they also had valid reasons to REEEE about them), but this is an entirely new level of obnoxiousness.

All in all, I can't believe things have gotten to a point where this type of buffoon is the type of man we'd elect as a President. But it's not like we had a better choice in Hillary Clinton, either. We'd have been fucked in the ass regardless. The end result of Trump being elected president is just symptomatic of how diseased our political environment has become.

And to echo what Mrs. Paul said...



Mrs Paul said:


> I think he wanted to be president, but I don't think he actually wanted to do any of the work involved.  It was more about the cool title and the ego-boost.  Most people who are serious about going into politics start out smaller -- in Congress, or in state government.  Trump went straight to the top.  His lack of experience is one of the things that bothers me the most.



That's on point. Even _Brianna frickin' Wu_ is starting out small with her political "ambitions" (such as they are). And Brianna's just as much of a farce as Trump is, perhaps even moreso.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 13, 2017)

Debrotherized Luigi said:


> On top of that, his immaturity frightens me. We're now living in a world where our President is a butthurt baby who can't take criticism, not even constructive, and he lashes out at everyone on social media over the smallest perceived slight. What in the everliving fuck has our country come to?!


What's it matter that the president is an immature Twitter shitposter? When Trump tweets some stupid covfefe about Little Rocket Man or insulting his own cabinet, how does that hurt you? Do you become less free? Do you lose money? If you look past the dumb shit that doesn't matter, the economy is booming, ISIS is on its last leg, and illegal immigration is way down. To be fair half the country is drowning and the other half is burning but, take what you can get.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Oct 13, 2017)

EID PMURT EID


----------



## Zorceror44 (Oct 13, 2017)

Some think he's a god among men. Others think he's a horrible monster who brings nothing but doom. I think he's just a big ol' dumbass.


----------



## JaneThough (Oct 13, 2017)

He's a grade-A LOLCow.


----------



## HarryHowler (Oct 17, 2017)

Trump's presidency already looks to be going wrong in a similar sort of way to how George W. Bush's presidency did. Both had (or have) the opportunity to demonstrate that the Democrats' approach to foreign policy simply doesn't work in an increasingly hostile world. However, Bush initially got things right it only for it all to go horribly wrong with his little crusade against Iraq, whereas Trump doesn't seem to know the difference between a strong-but-fair approach to diplomacy and one that makes him look like a belligerent asshole.


----------



## Puppet Pal Clem (Oct 17, 2017)

Pretty entertaining.


----------



## Medicated (Oct 26, 2017)

Most of the time I don't even hear from the media what Trump is actually doing.  All I know is that he had policies, and he's tried to implement most of them.  Most of the time the media is going on about his Twitter wars or two scoops or salt shakers.  Instead of whats actually happening.  It's like the reverse Obama, where Obama seemed to be having TV appearances and being filmed getting local takeout every other week.

I don't think he'll get much done through congress.  He'll have to try to do as much as he can through executive orders.  Democrats won't work with him on anything even if it sounds good, simply to trip him up so they can say he was useless later.  Half the Republicans probably won't support him because he's not a Republican veteran like McCain.

Most of the people I've talked to simply don't like him because he's brash, rude, and tends to speak his mind.  They seem to want the typical PR darling that can flash a charming smile and lie to your face.  Probably a Trudeau type.  I thought in this modern era, people would be more wise to those sorts of people.

I'd be fine if people disagreed with him on policy, but most of them just hate him because they don't like him.  They barely know what his policies actually are.  And when they attempt to talk about it, they appear woefully underinformed from some blogsite that obviously a hard left media outlet.


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Oct 26, 2017)

He's nothing special. Most of his detractors project an image of ultimate evil onto him, whereas many of his supporters view him as a god. He's a generic neocon who did the right thing in ending the TPP and dropping out of the Paris Accord. The only things special about his presidency are his "brand" i.e. he's that billionaire guy who showed up in reality TV and the greater influence of the internet and the media during the election. Plus he shitposts on Twitter, which I would argue has a positive side to it beyond generating more salt.

His campaign, however, I'd describe as masterful. He spent less than half a million dollars. His rallies helped gather followers across the country and give him a "man of the people" image. The media's constant stream of news about him, both online and on television, doubled as free advertisement for him, while left-leaning hysterics kept accusing people of various -isms, which only served to disenfranchise the normal voter. They even came up with a neo-Red Scare story about Russian interference in the election! Say what you will about the man or his policies, but his campaign was legitimately something to behold.


----------



## Clown Baby (Oct 26, 2017)

I like all the people spazzing about trump, because it's funny. Unless they are drunk and next to me and won't stop talking about single payer health care systems. Then I don't like it.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 26, 2017)

The first two paragraphs of this article are a pretty good description of what I think.



> As Trump-loving readers of this blog have frequently complained, I am not always a fan of Donald Trump's personal style. I don't like bullies and I prefer a president who thinks before he opens his mouth. I do, on the other hand, very much like many of the things Trump has accomplished: the great judicial nominations, the taming of the regulatory state, the restoration of the rule of law at the border, leaving the silly Paris accord, the annihilation of ISIS, the attempts to hurry the implosion of Obamacare by suspending utterly illegal payments to insurance companies, calling out the NFL on its lack of patriotism, and calling out the media on a leftward bias that now amounts to simple malfeasance and corruption. That's an awful lot of good stuff, and it surely makes up for the big mouthery.
> 
> Aside from a few stupid remarks that seemed to show a lack of respect for the First Amendment — remarks that have so far not been followed up by any bad actions — I can't think of one instance in which Trump has behaved in a way that endangers the norms of American governance. He hasn’t misused the IRS like Barack Obama did, or corrupted the Justice Department like Obama did, or made illegal payouts to insurance companies like Obama did, or extended the power of regulatory agencies until they became a threat to constitutional democracy like Obama did, or lied to the people about health care or Benghazi like Obama did, or behaved so autocratically and unconstitutionally that he lost more cases before the Supreme Court than any other modern president like Obama did. In fact, Trump has been incredibly transparent with the public and has generally thrown legislative decisions to Congress -- where they belong.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Oct 26, 2017)

I still don't like him.

To put it in perspective, my dad is a dedicated conservative who has always voted republican and he still hates Trump's guts.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Oct 30, 2017)

Scratch This Nut said:


> I still don't like him.
> 
> To put it in perspective, my dad is a dedicated conservative who has always voted republican and he still hates Trump's guts.


But you have to like someone if they're suiting your ends. Johnson was a massive prick, but he still got the Civil Rights Act passed.


----------



## Medicated (Oct 30, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> The first two paragraphs of this article are a pretty good description of what I think.



I never got the "he's a bully" descriptor.  Everyone complains about him tweeting about random stuff at all times of the day.  And then they themselves, decide to hurl constant abuse at him through Twitter, often joining in with Celebrities and major authors.  I see people in regular conversation saying they hope he gets assassinated. It's okay for us, but if he posts his personal opinion on current celeb news we're gonna hurl 20 tweets of abuse at him again.

I feel like people have stopped thinking sometimes.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't like his plans for the environment. The idea of coal coming back is an absolute joke and his emptiest promise is to give coal workers their jobs back.

I don't like DeVos in general, but I do like that she's rolling back the bullshit expansion Obama's administration put onto Title IX.

I do like that he intends to actually enforce immigration laws and wants people vetted before they come into America. The idea that anyone is just entitled to come here is a joke. 

I don't like that he's playing the GOP tune when it comes to traditional GOP causes like being pro-life, and fuck him up the ass for wanting to shut down planned parenthood. Blah blah killing God's children and whatever but we aren't going to stop having problems with shitty people raising more shitty people if you rake abortion away.

But here's the biggest thing I can comment on and it's not about him really, it's about the country as a whole: we were already heading down the social justice pit for several years before the election, but his win sent these people into fucking overdrive. Antifa and BLM and neogaf twitter crusaders and all of it. It used to be that calling someone racist was enough to ruin them but Trump's win defied that, so now they just call you a white supremacist and come at you with bike locks. And worse, corporations are mixing money with morality now. You can't dislike our wonder woman movie just because you think it's shitty, oh no. You have to pay Sony for a film ticket or else you hate women.


----------



## Mungo (Oct 30, 2017)

The guy's an asshole and has many of his opinions dictated to him by aging neocons, but that doesn't distinguish him from either fellow Republicans or politicians in general. The only thing that does is his personal, uh, "style," and some of his anti-globalist policies. Honestly, I find it funny that such an average, middle of the road president (so far) attracts such hyperbolic attention from all sides. 

I'm more interested in his campaign, which was very well executed, and which played on anxieties rooted in a lot of voters, along with constant media attention, to gain much more exposure than anyone else running. I say this because it was very much an "outsider" campaign, one that I don't think will be repeatable when campaigning from the position of a President. I'll be very interested to see what Trump will try to sell himself as in 2020, because he has to come up with a new strategy.


----------



## Medicated (Nov 1, 2017)

Mungo said:


> The guy's an asshole and has many of his opinions dictated to him by aging neocons, but that doesn't distinguish him from either fellow Republicans or politicians in general. The only thing that does is his personal, uh, "style," and some of his anti-globalist policies. Honestly, I find it funny that such an average, middle of the road president (so far) attracts such hyperbolic attention from all sides.
> 
> I'm more interested in his campaign, which was very well executed, and which played on anxieties rooted in a lot of voters, along with constant media attention, to gain much more exposure than anyone else running. I say this because it was very much an "outsider" campaign, one that I don't think will be repeatable when campaigning from the position of a President. I'll be very interested to see what Trump will try to sell himself as in 2020, because he has to come up with a new strategy.



I think that will be the real test though, and the Democrats do not want him to do anything that could be spun as a positive for the next election, I think the Russia probe will be dragged out into infinity hoping to tar his entire Presidency.   They'd probably vote down every bill that came to congress if it they thought wouldn't backfire explosively on them.

The one thing they do not want, is something "big" to happen that Trump can claim credit for, like when Obama nabbed Bin Laden.  I think that's the main thing they are afraid of, and they'll do whatever they can to stop or downplay anything relating to it.


----------



## Bork Laser (Nov 2, 2017)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> But here's the biggest thing I can comment on and it's not about him really, it's about the country as a whole: we were already heading down the social justice pit for several years before the election, but his win sent these people into fucking overdrive. Antifa and BLM and neogaf twitter crusaders and all of it. It used to be that calling someone racist was enough to ruin them but Trump's win defied that, so now they just call you a white supremacist and come at you with bike locks. And worse, corporations are mixing money with morality now. You can't dislike our wonder woman movie just because you think it's shitty, oh no. You have to pay Sony for a film ticket or else you hate women.


But thats the thing though, Trump's election exposed these people as fucking nuts. Sending them into overdrive has shown just how batshit they are. Its also these assholes talk a big game but when it comes to blows, they don't go out and vote or aren't as numerous as the internet makes them appear to be. I'm not gonna say its a dieing movement but I think a loss in 2018 and/or 2020 is gonna force the Democrats to push these guys to the fringes where they'll be regulated to shitposting on twitter/tumblr/wherever.

As for Trump's term so far, its been a shit show and its been great. I went into this knowing half of what he said was bullshit. He told people what he wanted to hear and hold no illusions he was in this for himself. The best part its exposed the worst parts of both sides. You have the edgy white nationalists on one side and the screaming SJWs on one. In terms of entertainment its great. Where our country is headed? Probably not good.

I seriously believe the only 2 people that can really challenge Trump in 2020 are Sanders and Biden. Thats it. Everyone else is either unknown or or only locally known. My dream match up would be Corery Booker vs Trump because if Trump wins he beat both a women and a black man to get into the White House.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Nov 2, 2017)

Bork Laser said:


> But thats the thing though, Trump's election exposed these people as fucking nuts. Sending them into overdrive has shown just how batshit they are. Its also these assholes talk a big game but when it comes to blows, they don't go out and vote or aren't as numerous as the internet makes them appear to be. I'm not gonna say its a dieing movement but I think a loss in 2018 and/or 2020 is gonna force the Democrats to push these guys to the fringes where they'll be regulated to shitposting on twitter/tumblr/wherever.
> 
> As for Trump's term so far, its been a shit show and its been great. I went into this knowing half of what he said was bullshit. He told people what he wanted to hear and hold no illusions he was in this for himself. The best part its exposed the worst parts of both sides. You have the edgy white nationalists on one side and the screaming SJWs on one. In terms of entertainment its great. Where our country is headed? Probably not good.
> 
> I seriously believe the only 2 people that can really challenge Trump in 2020 are Sanders and Biden. Thats it. Everyone else is either unknown or or only locally known. My dream match up would be Corery Booker vs Trump because if Trump wins he beat both a women and a black man to get into the White House.


If it's kamala harris, he'll beat a half black half indian woman in 2020.

You're right that the crazies have dropped their masks though.


----------



## Medicated (Nov 2, 2017)

Bork Laser said:


> As for Trump's term so far, its been a shit show and its been great. I went into this knowing half of what he said was bullshit. He told people what he wanted to hear and hold no illusions he was in this for himself. The best part its exposed the worst parts of both sides. You have the edgy white nationalists on one side and the screaming SJWs on one. In terms of entertainment its great. Where our country is headed? Probably not good.



That's one thing I've really noticed, when people think you support Trump and that means you are 100% behind every policy and everything he's ever said and you wear MAGA hats everywhere.  I only supported Trump because he gave proposed solutions to problems, of which some that made sense to me.  Hillary and her team gave me nothing but " I'll do stuff kinda like Obama did im not getting into specifics, vote for me or you're sexist".  How is that a policy position?  That's shit.  I've no interest in "persona" that's a load of political spin bullshit.  Anyone who bases their vote on that is just under control of the media machine.  If I listened to that, then Hillary is better than St Teresa and Trump is Genghis Khan crossed with Hitler.

The entire media shitstorm over Trump is entertaining and a nice bonus, but it wasn't the reason to support him.


----------



## SregginKcuf (Nov 2, 2017)

He is alright


----------



## Joan Nyan (Nov 3, 2017)

Bork Laser said:


> I seriously believe the only 2 people that can really challenge Trump in 2020 are Sanders and Biden. Thats it. Everyone else is either unknown or or only locally known.


Idk, nobody had heard of Obama before '07, either that or they thought he was a terrorist. Trying to predict an election 3 years from now is ridiculous. The most you can really say about 2020 is that it's very hard for an incumbent to lose unless there's a strong third party splitting the vote (Clinton beating Bush Sr because Perot) or they're really bad and up against someone really great (Reagan beating Carter).


----------



## ADN_VIII (Nov 3, 2017)

At the moment, Trump hasn't actually done much beyond sign EOs, golf, and get dick slapped by the Judicial branch. In light of the Mueller probe, I'm concerned that Trump's rather mercurial mood will direct him to doing something stupid. 

Sure, he says a lot of dumb shit and picks the weirdest Twitter fights, but that's not doing anything and what you do is more important than what you say. 

Personally I'm indifferent to his presidency despite disliking him. I grew up in NYC, and his name was half praise, half curse for most people since they were the ones nearest when he succeeded or fucked up. I'm of the same opinion of him that I had of Obama when he first came into office, in that it's too early to make an intellectually honest decision. 

If I had to quibble, though, I would tag his freeze on federal hiring as a hideously bad idea since there are massive gaps in agencies that need manpower. Plus I'd say he could stand to golf and travel a bit less but if the budget is sound it's no big deal to me.


----------



## Fougaro (Nov 4, 2017)

I'll give Trump a full review once he finishes at least one term. So far though I'd give him a meh/10. How much of it can be pinpointed on his own ineptitude or the GOP's schizophrenia I can't tell. IF he doesn't kickstart some unnecessary wars on his own I'd already consider him better than Obama. Acting like a douche is in my opinion at least not nearly as bad as engaging in geopolitical adventures that result in massive destabilization and a trail of mass graves.

Besides of causing so many people to pointlessly chimp out for our amusement one of the things for which I will always like Trump is how he politically killed both the Bush and the Clinton dynasty. One of my biggest hopes, as delusional as they might be, is that his presidency will discredit both neoliberals and neocons, after all the mayhem they caused on the planet. Until then time will tell and salt will continue to flow.


----------



## Chinaman (Nov 4, 2017)

Build the wall and put America in a trillion dollar deficit.
Make birth control a rare commodity do to insurance cucking and have abortions be on Craigslist sales gutting out women's insides.
Start another Vietnam war with Korea and have thousands of soldiers come back wiggling and dancing from PTSD.


----------



## Medicated (Nov 5, 2017)

Chinaman said:


> Build the wall and put America in a trillion dollar deficit.
> Make birth control a rare commodity do to insurance cucking and have abortions be on Craigslist sales gutting out women's insides.
> Start another Vietnam war with Korea and have thousands of soldiers come back wiggling and dancing from PTSD.



I thought America was over a trllion dollars in debt and in 2-3 wars already.  Apparently it's a big deal now Trump is in, before, everything was fine.  Interesting how people view things through the partisan lens.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Nov 5, 2017)

Medicated said:


> I thought America was over a trllion dollars in debt and in 2-3 wars already.  Apparently it's a big deal now Trump is in, before, everything was fine.  Interesting how people view things through the partisan lens.
> 
> View attachment 308214


Not a lot of people were big fans of Bush either.  Plus he had 9/11.


----------



## Medicated (Nov 6, 2017)

Scratch This Nut said:


> Not a lot of people were big fans of Bush either.  Plus he had 9/11.



And yet now, Bush is viewed on fondly it seems.


----------



## HarryHowler (Nov 8, 2017)

Medicated said:


> And yet now, Bush is viewed on fondly it seems.



Bush I maybe, but definitely not Bush II. To Democrats he was a warmongering moron, and to most Republicans he was the man who had a golden opportunity to re-establish the GOP as the country's natural party of government, and screwed it up spectacularly.

Maybe people look on him more favorably just for seeming less crazy than Trump, but that's about it.


----------



## Medicated (Nov 8, 2017)

HarryHowler said:


> Bush I maybe, but definitely not Bush II. To Democrats he was a warmongering moron, and to most Republicans he was the man who had a golden opportunity to re-establish the GOP as the country's natural party of government, and screwed it up spectacularly.
> 
> Maybe people look on him more favorably just for seeming less crazy than Trump, but that's about it.


----------



## Joel Tarkus (Nov 9, 2017)

As someone who is primarily focused on music, and could care less for politics, I can say his presidency had some role in inspiring that new Gorillaz album.  Though whether that is good or not depends on who you are... I liked Humanz...

Also I find Pmurt entertaining


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Nov 9, 2017)

Today is the saltiest day in American history so he has that going for him.


----------



## IwegalBadnik (Nov 9, 2017)

Medicated said:


> Hillary and her team gave me nothing but " I'll do stuff kinda like Obama did im not getting into specifics, vote for me or you're sexist".  How is that a policy position?  That's shit.



No, no--it's "go to my website to find out I'll kinda be like Obama and remember to vote for me or you're a sexist!"

The fact that Hillary kept yammering on about her website rather than telling voters what she was thinking was a win for Trump. He talked for himself.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 9, 2017)

IwegalBadnik said:


> No, no--it's "go to my website to find out I'll kinda be like Obama and remember to vote for me or you're a sexist!"
> 
> The fact that Hillary kept yammering on about her website rather than telling voters what she was thinking was a win for Trump. He talked for himself.



That's literally why she lost.  "Vote for me or you're a. . ." is just going to get "go fuck yourself" from most people.

Nobody goes to a website or reads X book because some smug asshole told them to do that when they asked them a question.

Trump may have been full of shit about pretty much everything he said, but he was at least ADDRESSING issues that people actually care about, like their "jerbs" and the economy in general.

And if you look at the stock market it's actually doing pretty goddamn well at this point.  Sure, some of that's leftover Obama but he's clearly managed not to tank it completely.


----------



## Medicated (Nov 10, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Trump may have been full of shit about pretty much everything he said, but he was at least ADDRESSING issues that people actually care about, like their "jerbs" and the economy in general.



What was he full shit about though?  I can't remember anything off the top of my head. Did he promise something he didn't even attempt to do?  I've not been following it too closely, mostly because most media are obsessed with his ice cream, salt, and fish feeding.


----------



## 2al (Nov 10, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> The first two paragraphs of this article are a pretty good description of what I think.


I guess so.


----------



## PittsburghDK (Nov 11, 2017)

He's accomplished nothing of merit legislatively. In fact, he's fallen into the same trap Barack Obama did when confronted with an quarrelsome legislature, governed by the pen.  E.O.s, however important, are ephemeral victories. The same is true of his trade agenda, if he has one at all. Nothing. 

His judicial appointments have been good.

Culturally, he's poison so is his friend Bannon. If you voted for a culture warrior, you're likely very pleased with his dog whistling. If you wanted an actual leader who could represent the U.S. on the world stage? Sorry. My fear is his America First policy is going to mean America alone, or America last. The hemorrhaging of senior diplomats from the State Department is also a troubling sign that makes me uneasy as the nuts and bolts of international relations don't happen on Twitter or at large public events.


----------



## Cancion232 (Nov 11, 2017)

> And if you look at the stock market it's actually doing pretty goddamn well at this point.  Sure, some of that's leftover Obama but he's clearly managed not to tank it completely.





Well that's the main reason anyone can support him. Hell, I don't even like him but at least the country hasn't fucking collapsed.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fulda's Gap (Nov 12, 2017)

Cancion232 said:


> Well that's the main reason anyone can support him. Hell, I don't even like him but at least the country hasn't fucking collapsed.



That's hardly a high hurdle. I was absolutely right when I said this man would be terrible, lol. 

But Americans have long since stopped caring about finances, so when the next big economic downturn hits, it'll take them by surprise because Americans are too stupid and arrogant to admit wrong.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 12, 2017)

Fulda's Gap said:


> But Americans have long since stopped caring about finances, so when the next big economic downturn hits, it'll take them by surprise because Americans are too stupid and arrogant to admit wrong.



Most of us actually noticed when the last collapse occurred that nobody did anything to stop it from happening again.  Trump made noises like he was going to do something about this, Hillary screamed about frogs, Trump got elected.  The fact that Trump isn't actually doing anything about this and probably intends to profit from the next collapse will probably go unnoticed by his drooling idiot worshippers.


----------



## Fulda's Gap (Nov 12, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Most of us actually noticed when the last collapse occurred that nobody did anything to stop it from happening again.  Trump made noises like he was going to do something about this, Hillary screamed about frogs, Trump got elected.  The fact that Trump isn't actually doing anything about this and probably intends to profit from the next collapse will probably go unnoticed by his drooling idiot worshippers.


I totally agree. It absolutely will.  They'll find a plethora of other anathemas and symptoms to blame it on, but the Cheeto will go unblamed.

It's like watching grandparents spoil a child rotten and never get mad at what he or she does.


----------



## Metropolis Reigns (Nov 12, 2017)

At least he isn't sending drone strikes on people or creating a terrorist group that can't even figure its name out. Also one can only cry wolf for so long, especially when a dusty old hag has been literally proven to be selling uranium to Russia and fixing an election, like her marriage, failed miserably_. "You cannot play God then wash your hands of the things that you have created. Sooner or Later, the day comes when you can't hide from the things that you have done anymore."_


----------



## IwegalBadnik (Nov 12, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Most of us actually noticed when the last collapse occurred that nobody did anything to stop it from happening again.  Trump made noises like he was going to do something about this, Hillary screamed about frogs, Trump got elected.  The fact that Trump isn't actually doing anything about this and probably intends to profit from the next collapse will probably go unnoticed by his drooling idiot worshippers.



In addition to bitching about Pepe, "misogyny" and Trump's temperament, Hillary did enlighten others on why she didn't care to do anything about the banks:






It's pretty hard to be against Wall Street when you're one of their whores.


----------



## piripiri (Nov 12, 2017)

if he can get his tax plan though it'll be amazing.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Nov 12, 2017)

He’s a meme machine so I like him


----------



## Cancion232 (Nov 12, 2017)

Fulda's Gap said:


> I totally agree. It absolutely will.  They'll find a plethora of other anathemas and symptoms to blame it on, but the Cheeto will go unblamed.
> 
> It's like watching grandparents spoil a child rotten and never get mad at what he or she does.


Good analogy. You are right most Americans will ignore who is actually at fault and instead blame X.


----------



## Clownfish (Nov 12, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Most of us actually noticed when the last collapse occurred that nobody did anything to stop it from happening again.  Trump made noises like he was going to do something about this, Hillary screamed about frogs, Trump got elected.  The fact that Trump isn't actually doing anything about this and probably intends to profit from the next collapse will probably go unnoticed by his drooling idiot worshippers.


The only ones who worship Trump are loyal fox news viewers and those desperate for a mouth piece against Democratic identity politics.


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 12, 2017)

Amazing! He actually acts like a man which is why a lot of people get intimidated by him. He is a true alpha in a world that is mostly full of betas and cucks. And I sincerely hope he gives us 8 years. If anyone can make America great again, it is him.


----------



## piripiri (Nov 12, 2017)

5/10

needs more dictatorship imo


----------



## Medicated (Nov 13, 2017)

Fulda's Gap said:


> I totally agree. It absolutely will.  They'll find a plethora of other anathemas and symptoms to blame it on, but the Cheeto will go unblamed.
> 
> It's like watching grandparents spoil a child rotten and never get mad at what he or she does.



But I wonder if you'd be singing the same tune if Hillary had gotten in and also done nothing?


----------



## Erwin Blackthorn (Nov 13, 2017)

I wouldn't say I worship Daddy Trump, but he most certainly is the type of president the country needs and will continue to need in the future. The US has been a media focused, freedom focused, liberty focused, capitalist focused, and national focused country since the beginning. Trump is all of those things rolled up into one. 

Love him or hate him, we must all admit that he's one of the best representations of the US. It's like when Bismark was in charge of Germany. Diplomacy chess is not the idea of succumbing to your opponent (Obama's strategy). To make things better, Daddy Trump does 4D Diplomacy chess. It's a double win.

I'm not saying he's perfect, but he for sure is a wonderful example for what the US needs now and in the future.


----------



## Cake Farts (Nov 13, 2017)

I mean the U.S has yet to be drowned in a fiery uranium hell so I guess there's that


----------



## Fulda's Gap (Nov 13, 2017)

Medicated said:


> But I wonder if you'd be singing the same tune if Hillary had gotten in and also done nothing?


I knew that knee jerk was coming. She lost, so it doesn't really matter, but I'd probably find plenty to dislike about her, too.

Getting nothing done was an inevitability for both. With such an evenly divided legislature that liked neither, there was not an ounce of hope for anything getting done.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Nov 13, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Most of us actually noticed when the last collapse occurred that nobody did anything to stop it from happening again.  Trump made noises like he was going to do something about this, Hillary screamed about frogs, Trump got elected.  The fact that Trump isn't actually doing anything about this and probably intends to profit from the next collapse will probably go unnoticed by his drooling idiot worshippers.


_I have this feeling man, 'cause you know, it's just a handful of people who run everything, you know … that's true, it's provable. It's not … I'm not a fucking conspiracy nut, it's provable. A handful, a very small elite, run and own these corporations, which include the mainstream media. 

I have this feeling that whoever is elected president, like Clinton was, no matter what you promise on the campaign trail – blah, blah, blah – when you win, you go into this smoke-filled room with the twelve industrialist capitalist scum-fucks who got you in there. And you're in this smoky room, and this little film screen comes down … and a big guy with a cigar goes, "Roll the film." 

And it's a shot of the Kennedy assassination from an angle you've never seen before … that looks suspiciously like it's from the grassy knoll. And then the screen goes up and the lights come up, and they go to the new president, "Any questions?" "Er, just what my agenda is." "First we bomb Baghdad." "You got it …"_


----------



## Medicated (Nov 13, 2017)

Fulda's Gap said:


> I knew that knee jerk was coming. She lost, so it doesn't really matter, but I'd probably find plenty to dislike about her, too.
> 
> Getting nothing done was an inevitability for both. With such an evenly divided legislature that liked neither, there was not an ounce of hope for anything getting done.



Yes, but then, why bring it up?  We all know that there are certain things a President just doesn't have the power to do.  The military industrial complex that supplied the war of independence, the civil war, WWI and WWII have locked them into place, they are a fixture of America, woven into it's history and culture.  Presidents of the past have spoken in speeches how they are virtually powerless next to it.

After the Financial Crisis happened, people went to Wall St to protest, and two weeks later it was taken over by people that were more interested in pronouns.  And that was a simple protest to raise awareness of the corruption of Wall St.  And it was summarily dismantled and turned into a laughing stock by the media in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Fulda's Gap (Nov 13, 2017)

Medicated said:


> Yes, but then, why bring it up?  We all know that there are certain things a President just doesn't have the power to do.  The military industrial complex that supplied the war of independence, the civil war, WWI and WWII have locked them into place, they are a fixture of America, woven into it's history and culture.  Presidents of the past have spoken in speeches how they are virtually powerless next to it.
> 
> After the Financial Crisis happened, people went to Wall St to protest, and two weeks later it was taken over by people that were more interested in pronouns.  And that was a simple protest to raise awareness.  And it was summarily dismantled and turned into a laughing stock by the media in a matter of weeks.


Most of that was a non sequitur, but okay.

For as dickless as the office of the president is when it comes to domestic policy (and mind you, it is and it should be) he still has the power of executive order. The few underwhelming measures taken by Obama to safeguard against another similar crisis were done away by Trump. 

So another one is coming and Trump will hold a great deal of the blame. Not all, of course. To suggest he would be entirely to blame would be hyperbolic and ridiculous. But some will be his and a large piece of the pie at that.


----------



## kobebyarlant (Nov 13, 2017)

Nothing's gotten worse, in fact some things have gotten better, so that's a huge improvement over the Bush and Obama years.


----------



## Medicated (Nov 13, 2017)

Fulda's Gap said:


> Most of that was a non sequitur, but okay.
> 
> For as dickless as the office of the president is when it comes to domestic policy (and mind you, it is and it should be) he still has the power of executive order. The few underwhelming measures taken by Obama to safeguard against another similar crisis were done away by Trump.



But there it is isn't it?  Did Congress all stand as one to pass bold new laws to properly regulate Wall st and protect the citizens? As you said, there were a few underwhelming measures that made it look like they were doing something, and the next President who came in could instantly revert.  And I'm pretty sure that's all they had the power to do.

There's simply some things you aren't allowed to do in Washington, theres simply groups you have to deal with, like Wall St, and AIPAC, otherwise you'll never see the doors of the White House.


----------



## Fulda's Gap (Nov 13, 2017)

Medicated said:


> But there it is isn't it?  Did Congress all stand as one to pass bold new laws to properly regulate Wall st and protect the citizens? As you said, there were a few underwhelming measures that made it look like they were doing something, and the next President who came in could instantly revert.  And I'm pretty sure that's all they had the power to do.
> 
> There's simply some things you aren't allowed to do in Washington, theres simply groups you have to deal with, like Wall St, and AIPAC, otherwise you'll never see the doors of the White House.


I'm certainly not defending the lack of action against Wall Street. Nor was that ever my intent. The measures put in place by Obama were the utter minimum and, still, Cheeto in Command rescinded them. So, once again, we're headed for another big downturn. 

Donald Trump is yet another affirmation of that. If you think he'll do anything to curb that, then I've got a bridge to sell you. Feel free to peddle as much Whataboutism that you'd like. Call Hillary a shitpile all you like, I'll hardly disagree. But, that still doesn't make Donnie any better. He's doing pretty bad and the only ones satisfied are those young enough to lack perspective and dyed in the wool zealots.


----------



## Medicated (Nov 13, 2017)

Fulda's Gap said:


> I'm certainly not defending the lack of action against Wall Street. Nor was that ever my intent. The measures put in place by Obama were the utter minimum and, still, Cheeto in Command rescinded them. So, once again, we're headed for another big downturn.
> 
> Donald Trump is yet another affirmation of that. If you think he'll do anything to curb that, then I've got a bridge to sell you. Feel free to peddle as much Whataboutism that you'd like. Call Hillary a shitpile all you like, I'll hardly disagree. But, that still doesn't make Donnie any better. He's doing pretty bad and the only ones satisfied are those young enough to lack perspective and dyed in the wool zealots.



Well it seems like you've already made up your mind.  What's your solution? A President that dissolves congress, takes command of the Military and starts seizing Wall St assets?  I really don't see where you are coming from, if everyone is equally shit, why do you even care? Why do you follow politics if you feel it's the exact same song and dance all the time?


----------



## Fulda's Gap (Nov 14, 2017)

Medicated said:


> Well it seems like you've already made up your mind.  What's your solution? A President that dissolves congress, takes command of the Military and starts seizing Wall St assets?  I really don't see where you are coming from, if everyone is equally shit, why do you even care? Why do you follow politics if you feel it's the exact same song and dance all the time?


If you recall earlier, I stated that the limitations of the executive branch are a good thing. So, how'd you arrive at the seizure of assets by the military, exactly?


----------



## Medicated (Nov 14, 2017)

Fulda's Gap said:


> If you recall earlier, I stated that the limitations of the executive branch are a good thing. So, how'd you arrive at the seizure of assets by the military, exactly?



Because I'm confused by your entire point of view, you say The limitations are good, but the Office of the President is impotent, but Trump and Hillary are both shit because they cannot do anything with the power they don't have, and that's good.

wha?


----------



## Fulda's Gap (Nov 14, 2017)

Medicated said:


> Because I'm confused by your entire point of view, you say The limitations are good, but the Office of the President is impotent, but Trump and Hillary are both shit because they cannot do anything with the power they don't have, and that's good.
> 
> wha?


What's so hard to grasp about "shitty candidates being hamstrung by legislature is a good thing?"


----------



## Medicated (Nov 14, 2017)

Fulda's Gap said:


> What's so hard to grasp about "shitty candidates being hamstrung by legislature is a good thing?"



So if by some miracle of God the most perfect candidate you ever wished for got in. Then they too are hamstrung by the legislature.  Sounds like you just don't like the system rather than the candidate.


----------



## Fulda's Gap (Nov 14, 2017)

Medicated said:


> So if by some miracle of God the most perfect candidate you ever wished for got in. Then they too are hamstrung by the legislature.  Sounds like you just don't like the system rather than the candidate.


That's hardly a scenario worth considering and is tantamount to a nirvana fallacy.

But, then again, I'm not someone who falls for demagogues nor am I one to think that so much power should be consolidated into a single individual given that humans are flawed and are mostly incapable of the constant objectivity that'd be required of such authority.

I still don't see how this inquiry has sprung from merely stating the obvious that Trump is a pretty poor leader.


----------



## Medicated (Nov 14, 2017)

Fulda's Gap said:


> That's hardly a scenario worth considering and is tantamount to a nirvana fallacy.
> 
> But, then again, I'm not someone who falls for demagogues nor am I one to think that so much power should be consolidated into a single individual given that humans are flawed and are mostly incapable of the constant objectivity that'd be required of such authority.
> 
> I still don't see how this inquiry has sprung from merely stating the obvious that Trump is a pretty poor leader.



"Poor Leader" is a bit too vague a term for me.  You disagree on his political or social positions? Do you don't like the way he conducts himself to the press and in public?  You believe anyone who supports him is a enraptured stooge who sees him as some sort of man god made flesh?  Exactly what do you mean?


----------



## Clownfish (Nov 14, 2017)

For those who want to get wall street and like out of DC, one to figure out the cause.

The cause is the left right dictomony. It's used to manipulate the voters into voting against their self interest out of fear of the "other side". Wall Street owns both parties so it doesn't matter who you vote for within this left right claptrap trap. Change the dictomony and that will cause voter behavior to change which would force change.


----------



## Fulda's Gap (Nov 14, 2017)

Medicated said:


> "Poor Leader" is a bit too vague a term for me.


His positions on domestic and especially foreign policies are bad. His behavior would be embarrassing for a 16 year old, let alone someone in their 70s.

I don't understand what is so hard to grasp about that.



Clownfish said:


> For those who want to get wall street and like out of DC, one to figure out the cause.
> 
> The cause is the left right dictomony. It's used to manipulate the voters into voting against their self interest out of fear of the "other side". Wall Street owns both parties so it doesn't matter who you vote for within this left right claptrap trap. Change the dictomony and that will cause voter behavior to change which would force change.



Truth. Lose the "loyalty" to a supposed wing.


----------



## Medicated (Nov 15, 2017)

Fulda's Gap said:


> Truth. Lose the "loyalty" to a supposed wing.



I don't see that ever happening in America, the whole system is set up to be a Football game between two lifelong rivals like the Superbowl.  You could set up some sort of multi party system like a European country, but globalism and social justice policies causing African and Middle Eastern immigration has screwed them up anyway.  So there is no perfect system.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Nov 15, 2017)

I just want my wall already. Give me my god damn wall and a catapult Trump, that's all I asked of you.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Nov 16, 2017)

He's a loudmouth oaf who needs to stay off Twitter and probably sucked a lot of Russian cock to get into the Whitehouse. I would say "at least he speaks his mind" but he's a politician. At least he's good with money?


----------



## Medicated (Nov 16, 2017)

Ubiquitous said:


> He's a loudmouth oaf who needs to stay off Twitter



Oh come on, these people need something to tweet about in between Game of Thrones seasons.  They'd be lost otherwise.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Nov 16, 2017)

Fulda's Gap said:


> His positions on domestic and especially foreign policies are bad. His behavior would be embarrassing for a 16 year old, let alone someone in their 70s.
> 
> I don't understand what is so hard to grasp about that.


It's been said that the test of a man's courage is how performs in the face of danger. Well, in the next half hour, you're gonna meet a very unique breed of cat. The kind of man who doesn't know the meaning of the word fear. Donald Trump, part-time President, full-time Internet Troll. A man willing to risk his life for the sake of adventure. He has to chase it, confront it, and whip it. Donald Trump, Danger Seeker!


----------



## millais (Nov 17, 2017)

I am absolutely, indescribably ecstatic that the tax reform bill is going to pass. I'd say a solid 45-60% of my motivation to support and vote for Trump last year was the promise of the tax reform package. It took longer than I expected, but I'm extremely glad that it will be taking effect in time for the upcoming tax season. In fact, I'm so pleased that as far as I'm concerned, Trump has already earned my 2020 vote, no questions asked.

I don't enormously care if the wall gets built, or if Obamacare gets repealed and replaced, or if all the Mexicans get deported or the homogays sent to the camps. All I desperately wanted was the tax reform package, and the Donald delivered!
Thanks, Mr. Trump!


----------



## Erwin Blackthorn (Nov 17, 2017)

millais said:


> I am absolutely, indescribably ecstatic that the tax reform bill is going to pass. I'd say a solid 45-60% of my motivation to support and vote for Trump last year was the promise of the tax reform package. It took longer than I expected, but I'm extremely glad that it will be taking effect in time for the upcoming tax season. In fact, I'm so pleased that as far as I'm concerned, Trump has already earned my 2020 vote, no questions asked.
> 
> I don't enormously care if the wall gets built, or if Obamacare gets repealed and replaced, or if all the Mexicans get deported or the homogays sent to the camps. All I desperately wanted was the tax reform package, and the Donald delivered!
> Thanks, Mr. Trump!



If the tax reform helps small businesses the proper way, I'm all for it. Small businesses are an important center for the balance scale that is the US economy and they shouldn't be ruined like they did under Obama. Fuck my ass, that was garbage. Government loans given to almost all Chinese, they came, they failed, they went back home, just to join the luxury of american businesses back in China. All the while, regulations and Obamacare prevent people from even having employees without instantly dropping into the red, forcing anyone who wasn't a major corporation to stick under the 50 employee cap. Wonderful.

I can agree, the tax reform is much bigger than getting rid of Obamacare, because Obamacare will kill itself off in due time. The wall will be built, since they're already with the budget fixed and started the prototypes to do so. What I don't care about is Mexico paying for the wall. I'd rather have the US protect its citizens and reduce government hand-outs, as well as the dreamers and anchor baby nonsense, than wait for a 3rd world country like dead ass Mexico pay for something they caused.

@Scratch This Nut What is it about the tax reform you don't agree with? Not to call you out on it, but I am interested in seeing your side of the situation.


----------



## Medicated (Nov 17, 2017)

I think the current pardons Trump has given out weren't things I'd agree with.  Problem is I never know if I'm getting the full story with these things.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Nov 18, 2017)

millais said:


> I am absolutely, indescribably ecstatic that the tax reform bill is going to pass.



I think that this is now entering the realm of the iffy. The state and local income tax deduction thing is going to cost them somebody, may several somebodies. I know it isn't in one of the versions, but I think it has to go to meet the revenue/deficit goals. Not that Repubs give a crap about fisting high income taxpayers in CA, NY and HI (three states with very high state income tax rates) since they're all Dems anyway, but they'll need Repubs from WI, PA and OH, all states with pretty high income tax rates.

And that's presuming Roy Moore wins. He loses and I think the tax bill is DOA in the Senate. Which...well, I have no idea if he wins. Somewhere between the fantasies of MSNBC and /r/the_Donald is the truth, but God only knows what that truth is. I do think the polls showing him trailing by eight points or whatever are laughable rubbish, but he's clearly taken a hit, one that might be enough for him to lose.


----------



## millais (Nov 18, 2017)

For sure it will be a tough road ahead, but I think they will cobble together some working version of it before year's end. I don't mind the inevitable compromise and concessions between the Senate and House versions; the parts they'll probably amend are the ones that won't have any big implications if any for me.


----------



## MaxKekkles (Nov 20, 2017)

PlasticOwls said:


> he hired Betty Devos, a hack who never attended public school long enough to care about the infrastructure of education. And the wall isnt doing shit about the immigration issue.



I don't get this argument.  Does anybody at her age even remember in detail what public school was like and were they doing anything about it at the time?

Please.  Everyone is too busy goofing around hanging out with their friends to "worry about the infrastructure of education" in 9th grade.  I don't see what "experience" she missed out on, when the evidence is plain as day


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Nov 20, 2017)

I have a few American people teaching here for a whatever-degree, and they all put anti-Trump statements in their presentations.

So obviously he got me high, effortless grades in 3 classes. Great lad, would've voted.


----------



## Erwin Blackthorn (Nov 20, 2017)

I just read a bit about the new tax plan, where it is a competition between the HOR and Senate on which one will be chosen. So far, I like the senate one more, as does Trump. It keeps the seven tax brackets, raises the taxable income to $12,000(individuals), $24,000 (couple). There will be a tax break for college loans (much needed for all the idiots who did it) on the senate plan, while the HOR plan wants a tax break for medical expenses (which is not as needed due to Obamacare). Also, the HOR plan wanted to reduce the bracket amount to 4 instead of 7, which I'm not sure if that's a good idea, but I think more of smaller brackets is better, personally.

To put it simply, the senate bill will allow people to make more without having to pay income tax (if you work part time, you will have a bigger tax return) and it will make taxes easier on you if you are a college student with a loan. Meanwhile, the HOR plan will make it easier if you are a person working part time with medical expenses. Either way, college liberals are getting the best of the entire tax plan and yet we will be sure to see those people continue to hate on Daddy Trump.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Nov 22, 2017)

Trump did nothing wrong.

Now MAGA my neghole.

Too soon?


----------



## JaneThough (Nov 22, 2017)

I think if he lets Net Neutrality be dismantled, literally anything running opposed to him in 2020 who promises to restore it will destroy him.


----------



## Lipitor (Nov 22, 2017)

Rushing through with that Keystone XL oil pipeline sure turned out great.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 22, 2017)

JaneThough said:


> I think if he lets Net Neutrality be dismantled, literally anything running opposed to him in 2020 who promises to restore it will destroy him.



Especially if it has any immediately obvious results.  The people who paid all the bribes to get it might be smart enough not to exploit it so obviously immediately.  But then when were cable companies, telephone companies and the like ever shy about naked rapacity?


----------



## weirdMcGee (Nov 23, 2017)

I keep reminding myself that people are unpredictable but then there we those that are pretty predictable.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 23, 2017)

Serious point:
He is on good terms with Putin. This means my homeland does not become a battlegroud. 

Fun point:

He triggers the left and galvanises the right, which I just adore and love. My favourite president to date.


----------



## SregginKcuf (Nov 25, 2017)

I would love to have him in my country to get rid off Islam.


----------



## millais (Dec 2, 2017)

Oh ye of little faith who doubted that the tax reform package would pass!


----------



## Shokew (Dec 2, 2017)

At least he achieved tax reform, but that doesn't mean I like him any more than I ever did - he's just someone I laugh at and nothing else. Still, he did do something right - too bad I know this is going to hurt the lower and middle classes, unless it really does create more well-paying jobs, keeps people off of welfare, and a whole lot of other things that need improvement, but I'll stop there.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Dec 2, 2017)

The lollercoaster has not stopped for over a year, good job Donald.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 2, 2017)

Trump did a Saltic Sea reform so I'm happy.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 2, 2017)

He's done good and bad but overall I pretty fine with what he's done.


----------



## Non-Existent (Dec 3, 2017)

Best memes since Nixon


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Dec 3, 2017)

JaneThough said:


> I think if he lets Net Neutrality be dismantled, literally anything running opposed to him in 2020 who promises to restore it will destroy him.





AnOminous said:


> Especially if it has any immediately obvious results.  The people who paid all the bribes to get it might be smart enough not to exploit it so obviously immediately.  But then when were cable companies, telephone companies and the like ever shy about naked rapacity?



But lefty salt is so much better than righty salt...

In all seriousness, I don’t mind him so far. I think he does genuinely want to change the way things are done. I’m not a big fan of his appointees to places like the FCC and HHS. Here’s to hoping his tax reform gets passed.


----------



## Dooly Tilly (Dec 3, 2017)

If one reduces the tax burden on the rich, the rich might spend that money within their domestic economy.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm indifferent to him. TBH I'm more annoyed that every little thing he does turns into a story than I am with him.


----------



## Dooly Tilly (Dec 4, 2017)

The leftist, retardist, fucktardist media don't like economically responsible people.
The media want nothing more than to cripple America with unplayable debt, of course the private Central Bank love this policy.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 4, 2017)

Before election/beginning of election: Wanted Hillary over Trump.
During election: Couldn't stand Hillary because she seemed sinister in secret to me, while pretending to be good.
After election: Didn't want either but thought Trump was better than Hillary.
Now: Still can't stand Hillary and secretly like Trump and am silent on that because I got abuse from it tbh.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Dec 4, 2017)

Trump's presidency is incredible in the sense that he's not even close to as bad as his critics freak out about, but he's not nearly as good as his fans think he is.  Still, him and the Republicans (is Trump really a Republican?) are doing pretty decent stuff right now.  

I kind of want Trump to succeed because it would make an amazing story history-wise (president with lowest ratings ending up being loved in retrospect) and it would make the far loony left look more retarded than they already do.


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 4, 2017)

Dooly Tilly said:


> If one reduces the tax burden on the rich, the rich might spend that money within their domestic economy.



Except that Reagan tried it, Bush tried it, and turns out they don't. I'm not sure why we're so hung up on the idea of basing our economy on the hope that the wealthy have any interest in actually helping it.


----------



## HY 140 (Dec 4, 2017)

i don't really give a fuck, but all the autistic screeching about him simply existing is starting to piss me off


----------



## AF 802 (Dec 4, 2017)

Before election: Supported Bernie. Believed the anti-Trump hype that the media was reeeee'ing about.
During/after election: I couldn't stand Hillary, not because of Benghazi or the e-mails, but the horrible record of a politician she has in general, so I'm all in on Trump.

I should also say I consider myself Libertarian, but I don't see a Libertarian winning (or getting a good amount of votes) any time soon.


----------



## Dooly Tilly (Dec 4, 2017)

JaneThough said:


> Except that Reagan tried it, Bush tried it, and turns out they don't. I'm not sure why we're so hung up on the idea of basing our economy on the hope that the wealthy have any interest in actually helping it.


I don't know enough about that time period to say, however, it stands to reason that the gov of that era gave with one hand and took with the other thus neutralizing economic growth.


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 4, 2017)

Dooly Tilly said:


> *I don't know enough about that time period to say*, however, it stands to reason that the gov of that era gave with one hand and took with the other thus neutralizing economic growth.



You were right about the first part.


----------



## Dooly Tilly (Dec 4, 2017)

JaneThough said:


> You were right about the first part.


your IQ is 75-80?


----------



## heymate (Dec 4, 2017)

I usually avoid politics, but from what I’ve heard, he’s alright. I know he’s trying to help this country, and that’s good. But I kinda don’t like how careless he is about the environment. The Bible says we should be stewards of the earth and he’s approving a lot of bills that would exacerbate climate change. I also don’t like some of the things he did before he became president, such as the affairs and all, and I feel like a lot

If I’m not mistaken, I hear he wants to make some national monuments in Utah smaller so we can dig for more oil. Trump, WHAT ARE YOU DOING?

But he’s our prez, so I guess the least I could do is be respectful of him, even if I don’t agree with all of his ideas.


----------



## Dooly Tilly (Dec 4, 2017)

more like optimistic, ie her IQ....


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 5, 2017)

heymate said:


> I usually avoid politics, but from what I’ve heard, he’s alright. I know he’s trying to help this country, and that’s good. But I kinda don’t like how careless he is about the environment. The Bible says we should be stewards of the earth and he’s approving a lot of bills that would exacerbate climate change. I also don’t like some of the things he did before he became president, such as the affairs and all, and I feel like a lot
> 
> If I’m not mistaken, I hear he wants to make some national monuments in Utah smaller so we can dig for more oil. Trump, WHAT ARE YOU DOING?
> 
> But he’s our prez, so I guess the least I could do is be respectful of him, even if I don’t agree with all of his ideas.



I think the biggest misconception people have is that Trump is trying to help anything. He's the furthest from altruistic, and built his brand around being the most opulently wealthy, which in itself was a bit of a smoke screen. Maybe my having lived my life just miles from NYC, where everything he did made every tabloid paper makes me incredibly jaded about the man, but at the same time, he's never in his life done anything that wasn't in the pursuit of his own riches, I don't know why people think him becoming president will suddenly make him look out for "the little guy."


----------



## 2al (Dec 5, 2017)

Um, for a while I would have thought of myself as a reluctant supporter of him, but um, at least some of the bad rumors about him have to be true, right?


----------



## millais (Dec 5, 2017)

I think it will be a pretty ballsy move for him to be moving the US embassy to Jerusalem, hopefully the kebabs don't go completely apeshit if he does it, and if they do I guess we can just blame Kushner for giving him the idea


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Dec 5, 2017)

millais said:


> I think it will be a pretty ballsy move for him to be moving the US embassy to Jerusalem, hopefully the kebabs don't go completely apeshit if he does it, and if they do I guess we can just blame Kushner for giving him the idea


I want kebab to go nuts. The important kebabs that have oil like Saudi-Arabia don’t really care and the ones that care don’t have oil anyway.


----------



## Deadwaste (Dec 5, 2017)

well we're not dead yet, so far so good


----------



## Medicated (Dec 6, 2017)

2al said:


> Um, for a while I would have thought of myself as a reluctant supporter of him, but um, at least some of the bad rumors about him have to be true, right?



Well I would've turned on a dime and said people were right, if there was anything substantial to come out.

But so far, after Democrats, half the Republican party, the FBI, the CIA, most of the major papers, Hollywood have been digging for what 2 years?  And after all this time he has a tape of himself saying privately in a convo, when you're rich, women let you get away with anything.  Which considering the current sexual assault bombs, turns out to be completely true.  So either he's clean, or he's more powerful than 50 Hollywood sexual predators put together.

So I'm still waiting for the apparent deathblow to come, since everyones been telling me from the beginning he's this massive fraud.  And yet he's pretty much stuck to what he actually said in his campaign, which is pretty unusual these days.

Am I going to be sitting here in 7 years, with people telling me he's about to be exposed as the evil person he is any second now?


----------



## 2al (Dec 6, 2017)

Medicated said:


> But so far, after Democrats, half the Republican party, the FBI, the CIA, most of the major papers, Hollywood have been digging for what 2 years?  And after all this time he has a tape of himself saying privately in a convo, when you're rich, women let you get away with anything.  Which considering the current sexual assault bombs, turns out to be completely true.  So either he's clean, or he's more powerful than 50 Hollywood sexual predators put together.


https://www.thedailybeast.com/ex-wife-donald-trump-made-me-feel-violated-during-sex

Here's an accusation that was already made public way back in 1993, and honestly, I don't get Trump's spokesperson's official account that the accusation was a classic lawyer technique that was used in order to get out of an ironclad prenup because isn't a deposition pretty much just a transcript of what your client has said?

EDIT: Might also be relevant. https://lawandcrime.com/high-profil...ex-wife-ivana-sign-confidentiality-agreement/


----------



## Medicated (Dec 6, 2017)

2al said:


> https://www.thedailybeast.com/ex-wife-donald-trump-made-me-feel-violated-during-sex
> 
> Here's an accusation that was already made public way back in 1993, and honestly, I don't get Trump's spokesperson's official account that the accusation was a classic lawyer technique that was used in order to get out of an ironclad prenup because isn't a deposition pretty much a transcript of what your client has said?



So the ex-wife accused Trump of violating her during sex, during their divorce trial.  And then said "not in the criminal sense".  So she just was trying to get more money out of the divorce?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 7, 2017)

Oscar Wildean said:


> I'm indifferent to him. TBH I'm more annoyed that every little thing he does turns into a story than I am with him.


This is my main issue with him and his presidency too. I mean at this point, I can understand why he wants to knock the media outlets down a peg if they keep stalking him and his family and report on everything they do.

Thing is, I can't really say the same for everyone else under his wing. Especially Ajit Pai and how he's going around acting like a baby not listening to what others have to say. Even without the whole Net Neutrality deal going on, it's likely he'd be whining about something else.


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 7, 2017)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> This is my main issue with him and his presidency too. I mean at this point, I can understand why he wants to knock the media outlets down a peg if they keep stalking him and his family and report on everything they do.



If that’s his issue, he probably shouldn’t have become president. When has the media not been up in the face of the first family and everything they do?


----------



## OwO What's This? (Dec 7, 2017)

Every bit as hilarious as I thought it would be. The fact he's actually doing the things he promised is an unexpected bonus.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 7, 2017)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> This is my main issue with him and his presidency too. I mean at this point, I can understand why he wants to knock the media outlets down a peg if they keep stalking him and his family and report on everything they do.
> 
> Thing is, I can't really say the same for everyone else under his wing. Especially Ajit Pai and how he's going around acting like a baby not listening to what others have to say. Even without the whole Net Neutrality deal going on, it's likely he'd be whining about something else.



I just look at local media these days because FFS I don't need to read some random non-important story about Trump again.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Dec 9, 2017)

He's been a mixed bag for me. I like some of what he's done (striking down TPP), but I'm very wary of this latest tax reform - especially because the worst of it will most likely hit when my parents will slip into the lowest tax brackets due to retirement. 

Still, I do love how much hate he gets from both sides of the aisle. The amount of salt he's produced is like GamerGate x 1,000,000.


----------



## Dooly Tilly (Dec 9, 2017)

The rich generate money... Money doesn't grow on trees.
Business are productive=generate wealth. 
America use their military to favour some businesses, this saps taxpayer monies at a greater rate than the productivity gained.


----------



## millais (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm pleasantly surprised to see that the Jerusalem decision did not trigger a thousand fatwas and the jihad to end all jihads. Trump had me a tiny bit concerned for a moment there!


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Dec 11, 2017)

millais said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised to see that the Jerusalem decision did not trigger a thousand fatwas and the jihad to end all jihads. Trump had me a tiny bit concerned for a moment there!



Embassy should be there anyway. +1 on his part.


----------



## millais (Dec 11, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Embassy should be there anyway. +1 on his part.


I think the act of publicizing the decision was a legitimate safety concern at the time. Kebabs have murdered Westerners over far lesser slights to their faith. When that Florida pastor burned those Qurans and that weird Muhammad Youtube movie went viral, they straight up killed UN aid workers in Afghanistan because of it. I think it should be counted as fortunate that the only body count so far is the two Palestinians.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Dec 11, 2017)

millais said:


> I think the act of publicizing the decision was a legitimate safety concern at the time. Kebabs have murdered Westerners over far lesser slights to their faith. When that Florida pastor burned those Qurans and that weird Muhammad Youtube movie went viral, they straight up killed UN aid workers in Afghanistan because of it. I think it should be counted as fortunate that the only body count so far is the two Palestinians.



Alright, that's fair. I should clarify the end goal of having the embassy moved is what I hoped to see- bloody risk-taking aside.


----------



## millais (Dec 11, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Alright, that's fair. I should clarify the end goal of having the embassy moved is what I hoped to see- bloody risk-taking aside.


I don't think we should always have to be tiptoeing on eggshells when it comes to Islamic religious sensistivies just because they threaten to riot and murder whenever they don't get their way, but I hate to be the guy who would have to make those calls; for sure it must weigh heavily on the conscience. I'm thinking in this case, it might've been an "Only Nixon could go to China" type of deal. If Obama had tried to recognize Jerusalem as the capital, I bet the kebab would've reacted much worse knowing they could get away with a limited retaliation, but I think to some extent they fear the "madman" element of Trump's unpredictable and wrathful side.


----------



## drtoboggan (Dec 11, 2017)

The Trump presidency is a shit show.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Dec 11, 2017)

JaneThough said:


> When has the media not been up in the face of the first family and everything they do?


2009-2016. The media completely covered for all of Obama's many failures, embarrassments, and scandals, and tried to make him look like a saint.


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 11, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> 2009-2016. The media completely covered for all of Obama's many failures, embarrassments, and scandals, and tried to make him look like a saint.



How would you know of any scandals, failures or embarrassments if there was zero coverage?


----------



## Dooly Tilly (Dec 11, 2017)

drtoboggan said:


> The Trump presidency is a shit show.


Thx to the deadshit leftist retardist MSM. 
Trump is very different when viewed on the net.


----------



## I-chi (Dec 11, 2017)

He's a belligerent, self-absorbed manchild who is ready to finger the red button just to stick it to fatty over in NK while appointing some smug street-shitter shill to a position where he can more accurately ram his fist up the ass of the last bastion of unbiased information exchange that exists in our country today.

But we just couldn't have a couple bluehairs being smug over social media for a couple months over the bitch in chief, could we? Hillary would have been her own unique brand of garbage, but if anything else she's at least a qualified politician. The man is a goddamned joke, and downvoting me only proves how far his cock is up your ass that you can't handle somebody on the internet saying mean shit about him.


----------



## Cheap Sandals (Dec 12, 2017)

Trump ran on the meme that he'd win so much we'd all get sick of winning (quote, btw), and his actions regarding trade and national security display this; they're the actions of someone who views international relations as a zero-sum game (for better or for worse). He's a symptom of a phase in the American Republic. The phase is a basic withdrawal from the concept of globalism and goodwill. 

To get more specific, while I agree with his actions regarding Jerusalem, I disagree with how he used international goodwill to further his own legacy while contributing nothing towards global progress. It was a cheap shot. It won't further things, and it draws tensions closer than they need to be when there are human lives on the line. I have relatives in that part of the world, so it chaps my ass when he plays fast and loose. I don't like how he keeps his allies in the dark. I don't get a feeling of authenticity from him. 

I want to like him because I'm sympathetic towards someone inheriting power in a time like this. I am very much in favour of America. But he doesn't feel strong. He's not a leader. America has only become more divided since he came to power. It's embarrassing watching this mass confusion on all levels of society.

Unpopular Opinion Time: America is basically the face of the West right now, and it's shitting the bed. Blaming Trump is like blaming the chunkiest turd in the sewer.


----------



## Lopt (Dec 12, 2017)

KidKitty said:


> He's a belligerent, self-absorbed manchild who is ready to finger the red button just to stick it to fatty over in NK


Said fatty constantly puts the US and their allies in danger, threatening them at every chance. Even if their actual military power is objectively not as good as he touts, I must respectfully disagree and say that I think Drumpf's threats are what's keeping his territories and allies safe from someone who is far worse than orange Hitler will ever be.


----------



## millais (Dec 12, 2017)

Lopt said:


> Said fatty constantly puts the US and their allies in danger, threatening them at every chance. Even if their actual military power is objectively not as good as he touts, I must respectfully disagree and say that I think Drumpf's threats are what's keeping his territories and allies safe from someone who is far worse than orange Hitler will ever be.


For sure the Nixonian "Madman Theory" of international realpolitik that Trump emulates is a well proven and formidable model. By convincing other hostile state actors that he is an unpredictable, even irrational actor, the eponymous "Madman" can rapidly bring his opponents to the negotiating table in hopes of securing concrete gains and promises for fear of non-engagement increasing the risk of unannounced force escalation. That was how Nixon and Kissinger forced Ho Chi Minh to agree to peace talks and temporary cessation of hostilities that eventually allowed for an unimpeded withdrawal of American forces from South Vietnam


----------



## I-chi (Dec 12, 2017)

Lopt said:


> Said fatty constantly puts the US and their allies in danger, threatening them at every chance. Even if their actual military power is objectively not as good as he touts, I must respectfully disagree and say that I think Drumpf's threats are what's keeping his territories and allies safe from someone who is far worse than orange Hitler will ever be.





millais said:


> For sure the Nixonian "Madman Theory" of international realpolitik that Trump emulates is a well proven and formidable model. By convincing other hostile state actors that he is an unpredictable, even irrational actor, the eponymous "Madman" can rapidly bring his opponents to the negotiating table in hopes of securing concrete gains and promises for fear of non-engagement increasing the risk of unannounced force escalation. That was how Nixon and Kissinger forced Ho Chi Minh to agree to peace talks and temporary cessation of hostilities that eventually allowed for an unimpeded withdrawal of American forces from South Vietnam



A respectful disagreement and informative follow up is better than just calling me a faggot, so thank you at least for the mature discourse. That being said, I'm agreeing to disagree. I'm absolutely not on board with the 4D chess bullshit his true believers seem to think he's capable of, or that he can apply any logic of real estate and big business ( taking into account his rate of failure ) to actually running a country. Trump might have had some inexplicable shred of charisma that put him above Hillary's hamfisted DEMAND for power for no merit other than having a vag and having been the first lady before; but he's throwing around executive orders like it's going out of style and telling other people how to do their job without really committing to actually listening to shit. However well this supposed 'madman theory' applies to him, it by itself does not justify how much of a control freak he is and how little he seems to actually know about what he's stepped into beyond it being another fancy lapel he can pin on his shirt.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Dec 12, 2017)

He's not perfect, but then again when has any president been? I think he's doing about as good of a job as he can, given the amount of opposition he's got to work against. Only thing I can really say that I'm 100% opposed to him on is the appointment of Ajit Pai. Because seriously, that fucker needs to die of the most painful type of cancer.


----------



## Male Idiot (Dec 13, 2017)

millais said:


> I think the act of publicizing the decision was a legitimate safety concern at the time. Kebabs have murdered Westerners over far lesser slights to their faith. When that Florida pastor burned those Qurans and that weird Muhammad Youtube movie went viral, they straight up killed UN aid workers in Afghanistan because of it. I think it should be counted as fortunate that the only body count so far is the two Palestinians.



Kebab will be violent no matter what.


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 13, 2017)

Darwin Watterson said:


> He's not perfect, but then again when has any president been? I think he's doing about as good of a job as he can, given the amount of opposition he's got to work against. Only thing I can really say that I'm 100% opposed to him on is the appointment of Ajit Pai. Because seriously, that fucker needs to die of the most painful type of cancer.



What opposition? Republicans have both the house and the senate.


----------



## Medicated (Dec 13, 2017)

JaneThough said:


> What opposition? Republicans have both the house and the senate.



There's no Republican loyalty to Trump.  Almost every major player in the Republican party spoke out that they didn't want him as the nomination. The Republican party threatened to destroy itself because #nevertrump.  It's the rank and file registered Republicans and moderates that wanted him.

Trump was virtually an independent by the time he was sworn in.


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 13, 2017)

Medicated said:


> There's no Republican loyalty to Trump.  Almost every major player in the Republican party spoke out that they didn't want him as the nomination. The Republican party threatened to destroy itself because #nevertrump.  It's the rank and file registered Republicans and moderates that wanted him.
> 
> Trump was virtually an independent by the time he was sworn in.



They didn't want him, but they've basically fallen in line with him now.


----------



## Medicated (Dec 13, 2017)

JaneThough said:


> They didn't want him, but they've basically fallen in line with him now.



Yeah I think they are just worried about speaking out about Trump hurting their re-election than actually agreeing or working with him on anything.


----------



## 2al (Dec 14, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> The first two paragraphs of this article are a pretty good description of what I think.


Pretty much.


----------



## RADICALGOBLIN (Dec 14, 2017)

Trump's main problem is that he wants more than he's allowed. The President only has so much power, and we've seen Trump constantly try to out-reach his boundaries, making infamously outlandish claims on what he'll do and what he wants. (Biggest example being the transgenders in the army thing.)


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Dec 21, 2017)

Nobody can do everything the presidency entails in the modern era. it's all about cheerleading, picking the right people, and getting along with their congressional party. I think in some ways he's been sidelined by party politicians but overall it's amazing he's able to get anything done through Congress at all, and on the cheerleading front he's 10/10.



RADICALGOBLIN said:


> Trump's main problem is that he wants more than he's allowed. The President only has so much power, and we've seen Trump constantly try to out-reach his boundaries, making infamously outlandish claims on what he'll do and what he wants. (Biggest example being the transgenders in the army thing.)



Yeah what the hell does Drumpf think he is, Commander in Chief or something?!


----------



## neokami (Dec 26, 2017)

ehhhh 7/10. I think the media often blows some of the shit he does out of proportion. I find some of his shit on Twitter kinda funny for a light but pretty stupid for a president. Still 20x better then whatever the fuck Hillary is. He seems to be moving forward with most of the claims he made on the campaign trail. Might just buy a MAGA at to celebrate a decent year.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 27, 2017)

I find the rate of undoing Obama's legacy policies comedy gold, it's like a never-ending sitcom of patronizing proportions. First you're in and for the rest of the year remind your predecessor who is boss lmao.


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Dec 28, 2017)

NumberingYourState said:


> I find the rate of undoing Obama's legacy policies comedy gold, it's like a never-ending sitcom of patronizing proportions. First you're in and for the rest of the year remind your predecessor who is boss lmao.


While I think it's funny, I also feel it's a bit reckless. My main issue with Trump getting rid of everything with Obama's name on it is that it sometimes feels like he does simply  because Obama put his name on it. Like what he did recently with the bird thing. I like Trump, but I feel like he needs to slow down and read some of the shit Obama put in place first. A lot of the time he makes a good call repealing Obamacare regulations (NAFTA)  but other times like with Net Neutrality and the Migrating Birds thing I disagree on him with.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 28, 2017)

Trump is a nigger.  He has no accomplishments of his own, and he apparently exists in a state of total rage against anything Obama ever did.

He couldn't care less about whether it's good or not, but if Obama did it, he's against it.

He's a pathological liar who pretended Obama wasn't even American, made up birth certificate bullshit, and literally campaigned on that to people stupid enough to believe it even though it was obviously pure lies.

He only got into the White House because the other candidate was Hillary Clinton, herself an absolute pathological liar.

Half the country still blames memes and lies on Trump being President, rather than the DNC being scum who rigged the primary to make sure that a lying cunt got to face a lying fat fuck.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Dec 28, 2017)

NumberingYourState said:


> I find the rate of undoing Obama's legacy policies comedy gold, it's like a never-ending sitcom of patronizing proportions. First you're in and for the rest of the year remind your predecessor who is boss lmao.



The cherry on top is Obama's "look I'm hip" "mic drop"joke  regarding a Trump tweet about him, saying "Well, at least I AM the president."  I'm happy with Trump being motivated by his ego here since most of what Obama did was shit anyway.  

I mean, I was even a poo-pooer of Trump early on.  Hell, I thought he was trying to get Hillary to win.  But, man, everyone that laughed at Trump isn't laughing anymore.  Early on when Ann Coulter said that Trump would win the nomination, the audience laughed.  They went from the guffaws to the screeching in the streets.  It's fucking glorious, this is some amazing history we'll get to tell the next generations.  Trump is basically our first third party president, and he's a fucking cartoon character.  I thought we missed our chance for this shit with Perot, but now we've got it full blown.


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Dec 28, 2017)

I don't agree with everything he does, but hes at least doing what he promised to do, so ill give him that


----------



## millais (Dec 28, 2017)

I would be more sympathetic to the wanton destruction of Obama's legacy if he hadn't relied on executive orders to put most of it in place. The executive order thing is just asking for the next Republican president to overturn everything with the stroke of a pen. I suppose he had no choice for the second term with the Republican majority Congress, but for the first term he should have made more effort to get his accomplishments more permanent through the legislative route.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Dec 28, 2017)

millais said:


> I would be more sympathetic to the wanton destruction of Obama's legacy if he hadn't relied on executive orders to put most of it in place. The executive order thing is just asking for the next Republican president to overturn everything with the stroke of a pen. I suppose he had no choice for the second term with the Republican majority Congress, but for the first term he should have made more effort to get his accomplishments more permanent through the legislative route.


The same can be said of Trump, he has a majority in the Congress but hasn't passed anything besides taxes, Republicans are going to lose in the midterms because the opposition party always does better in midterm elections, and President Pocahontas is going to exec-order away all of Trump's exec-orderings-away of Obama's exec-orders.


----------



## millais (Dec 28, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> The same can be said of Trump, he has a majority in the Congress but hasn't passed anything besides taxes, Republicans are going to lose in the midterms because the opposition party always does better in midterm elections, and President Pocahontas is going to exec-order away all of Trump's exec-orderings-away of Obama's exec-orders.


I don't know about the midterms being a done deal for the Democrats. The Democrats have much more seats up for reelection than the Republicans, so it's very much a defensive battle for them due to the simple nature of the contest. In terms of the cold hard numbers of seats, there is a lot more for them to lose and less to gain than in the 2016 congressional elections


----------



## cactus (Dec 28, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> The same can be said of Trump, he has a majority in the Congress but hasn't passed anything besides taxes, Republicans are going to lose in the midterms because the opposition party always does better in midterm elections, and President Pocahontas is going to exec-order away all of Trump's exec-orderings-away of Obama's exec-orders.


Democrats do bad in the midterms because the voters don't consistently vote at every election like Republican voters, which I am hoping changes this time around because of all the Trump hate.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Dec 29, 2017)

cactus said:


> Democrats do bad in the midterms because the voters don't consistently vote at every election like Republican voters, which I am hoping changes this time around because of all the Trump hate.



Why would you hope for something stupid like that?


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 1, 2018)

He didn’t physically take time itself and reverse it back to the eighties like he promised. Shitty president.


----------



## Sanic (Jan 1, 2018)

Soon Trump will have to answer to Congresswoman Brianna Wu for his crimes against the American people. She'll show that nazi fascist the power of a real wuman.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 1, 2018)

As (un)official Deep Thoughts maid I cleaned up this thread and spergatoried the beautiful autism from lat night.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/cleve...-himself-and-falls-for-bait-every-time.37979/


----------



## Medicated (Jan 6, 2018)

NumberingYourState said:


> I find the rate of undoing Obama's legacy policies comedy gold, it's like a never-ending sitcom of patronizing proportions. First you're in and for the rest of the year remind your predecessor who is boss lmao.



Pretty sure every opposite party President did it, Obama probably reversed everything W did, W probably reversed everything Clinton did, it just the same old song and dance.  I guess because this is the first time a lot of people have paid attention to politics before, for the most part all of this is standard practice.


----------



## 2al (Jan 10, 2018)

2al said:


> https://www.thedailybeast.com/ex-wife-donald-trump-made-me-feel-violated-during-sex
> 
> Here's an accusation that was already made public way back in 1993, and honestly, I don't get Trump's spokesperson's official account that the accusation was a classic lawyer technique that was used in order to get out of an ironclad prenup because isn't a deposition pretty much just a transcript of what your client has said?
> 
> EDIT: Might also be relevant. https://lawandcrime.com/high-profil...ex-wife-ivana-sign-confidentiality-agreement/


https://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/donald-trump-ivana-divorce-records-228119 https://www.upi.com/Archives/1992/0...ivorce-for-Donald-to-gag-Ivana/6342703396800/ I dunno the truth myself, I'm just trying to find out more about this specific allegation which is really old.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Jan 10, 2018)

I still have no strong feelings one way or the other


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 10, 2018)

Medicated said:


> Pretty sure every opposite party President did it, Obama probably reversed everything W did, W probably reversed everything Clinton did, it just the same old song and dance.  I guess because this is the first time a lot of people have paid attention to politics before, for the most part all of this is standard practice.


Trump has done more than most, but a lot of that has to do with Obama acting through reversible executive actions and department policies rather than Trump specifically going against things. Additionally, Bush did a lot to expand government, regardless of whatever was coming out of his mouth, so he wasn't exactly rolling back Clinton things and Obama wasn't exactly rolling back his. Furthermore, with Obama's increased regulations and higher standards (in regards to pollution or whatever,) that isn't typically framed as a roll-back, its a ramp-up of whatever weak policies Bush or his predecessors had in place.

I can't comment on older changes, as I was either a little kid or not yet born when they happened, but in those less myopically partisan days there just were fewer changes to be made, as there was consensus between administrations on things like fiscal policy or America's goals abroad.




One year in and I think Trump is doing okay. There is colossal mismanagement going on at the State Department. State has been bad for so long that a total rebuild has been needed for decades anyway but Trump appears to in many areas be making things worse. His campaign was based around trade, immigration and no expensive wars and I think he is doing well on all three of those. But his relationship with Congress is bad for no reason and its going to bite him in the ass in the end. I think he's set to lose one or both houses at the mid-term, gain them back in 2020 and then finally have things hit rock bottom in his second term. I also think the Republican Party's behind the curtain push to undo banking regulations is fucking stupid and a ticking time bomb, though there is no way to tell if that will blow up in Trump's lap or someone else's. I wish he'd do more to stand against them on stuff like that but with his pick of Fed Chair it seems that he is all in on it too.

Oh and he's also a pansy, a cry-baby, a putz for Israel, a frivolous lawsuit filer, the runner of a scam college and any number of other negative things, but those have been part of the package since before he was president so no one should be surprised there.


----------



## Bungleboy (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm hoping he goes full Pinochet

_"Mi General"_


----------



## PlasticOwls (Jan 22, 2018)

Trump taught me that anything's possible if you believe hard enough. Whether that's a good thing or not is up for debate.

I dont see Trump as a humanitarian for the people, but it's not like he's supposed to be. For what he's aiming to do, he's at least doing them. I dont agree with what he does in general, but I respect him for taking action. 

I dont think he'll last till the second term if he continues to antagonize congress and tweet out tactless statements. A lot of his success in the primaries came from politicians underestimating him, and he doesnt have that luxury the second time around.

I get bombarded with negative ratings for not liking Trump, but I dont hope to see his impeachment or scream salt over his existence. Im ready to see him through 2024, and hope for the best.

I wish he did more to promote positivity for the American people though. The current state of politics is absolute cancer


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Jan 22, 2018)

PlasticOwls said:


> Trump taught me that anything's possible if you believe hard enough. Whether that's a good thing or not is up for debate.
> 
> I dont see Trump as a humanitarian for the people, but it's not like he's supposed to be. For what he's aiming to do, he's at least doing them. I dont agree with what he does in general, but I respect him for taking action.
> 
> ...


I guarantee if more cows were Trump supporters more people here would outright hate him.


----------



## COLEGAY TOOTHPISS (Jan 25, 2018)

initially read the thread title as "What do you think of Trump's pregnancy so far?"


----------



## Yop Yop (Jan 25, 2018)

Donald Trump is the most exceptional individual I've ever seen. One could even argue he is a lolcow.


----------



## DrunkJoe (Jan 27, 2018)

I think with the Russia witch hunt, msm acting like spoiled children who cant get their way, democrats autistic screeching for impeechment over feels somehow policy wise he is way ahead than I would expect.  Defanging the EPA if your in a farming area you might understand, pulling out from the paris accords, tax cut, great SC judge picked and generally making SJWs and leftist loose their mind out weigh his stupid twitter shit and net neutrality.  Also Jerusalem is Israels capital, sorry but it is the truth.  Muslims lost that war.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Jan 27, 2018)

DrunkJoe said:


> I think with the Russia witch hunt, msm acting like spoiled children who cant get their way, democrats autistic screeching for impeechment over feels somehow policy wise he is way ahead than I would expect.  Defanging the EPA if your in a farming area you might understand, pulling out from the paris accords, tax cut, great SC judge picked and generally making SJWs and leftist loose their mind out weigh his stupid twitter shit and net neutrality.  Also Jerusalem is Israels capital, sorry but it is the truth.  Muslims lost that war.


I think that America should have kept its big exceptional nose out of the Jerusalem conundrum.  Let them deal with it themselves. 

Nothing outweighs net neutrality, you maniac.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Jan 27, 2018)

For the most part I'm firmly behind Trump for two reasons: I think he's the best we can reasonably hope for, and he's the more interesting choice. One thing I really hate about him, though, is how vehemently he supports Israel. I'm sure that's got a lot to do with Ivanka, and I feel that she needs to keep away from that administration.


----------



## Medicated (Jan 27, 2018)

Darwin Watterson said:


> For the most part I'm firmly behind Trump for two reasons: I think he's the best we can reasonably hope for, and he's the more interesting choice. One thing I really hate about him, though, is how vehemently he supports Israel. I'm sure that's got a lot to do with Ivanka, and I feel that she needs to keep away from that administration.



You think Israel and Palestine will ever agree to a multi state solution? No it'll never happen. Islamics will just keep living on what is the outskirts on Israel in all but name shooting bottle rockets while their houses get bulldozed around them.

Or you want another President just kicking the can down the road for more years like Clinton and Bush and Obama? Anyone who's read anything about the last 70 years knows it will continue for another 100 years if you want it to go that way.

The US have always given billions in aid to Israel and then said they wanted to have a multistate solution.  Trump is just saying what the US government is doing for a change.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Jan 27, 2018)

Medicated said:


> You think Israel and Palestine will ever agree to a multi state solution? No it'll never happen. Islamics will just keep living on what is the outskirts on Israel in all but name shooting bottle rockets while their houses get bulldozed around them.
> 
> Or you want another President just kicking the can down the road for more years like Clinton and Bush and Obama? Anyone who's read anything about the last 70 years knows it will continue for another 100 years if you want it to go that way.
> 
> The US have always given billions in aid to Israel and then said they wanted to have a multistate solution.  Trump is just saying what the US government is doing for a change.


So we just pull out and let God sort them out.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2018)

Darwin Watterson said:


> For the most part I'm firmly behind Trump for two reasons: I think he's the best we can reasonably hope for, and he's the more interesting choice. One thing I really hate about him, though, is how vehemently he supports Israel. I'm sure that's got a lot to do with Ivanka, and I feel that she needs to keep away from that administration.



His support of Israel is one of the things I agree with him on.


----------



## Medicated (Jan 27, 2018)

Darwin Watterson said:


> So we just pull out and let God sort them out.



That would be a nice thought, but America is historically intertwined with Israel in almost every way going back to it's founding, banking, business, entertainment all have strong ties to Israel.   It's virtually another state.... or is the US a state of Israel? lol  

How many Presidential candidates go to something like AIPAC but for countries other than Israel?  Yeah I don't think that would ever happen.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2018)

Medicated said:


> That would be a nice thought, but America is historically intertwined with Israel in almost every way going back to it's founding, banking, business, entertainment all have strong ties to Israel.   It's virtually another state.... or is the US a state of Israel? lol
> 
> How many Presidential candidates go to something like AIPAC but for countries other than Israel?  Yeah I don't think that would ever happen.



They're the biggest enemy of our biggest enemy.  You don't get higher on the diplomatic totem pole.


----------



## SeaPancake (Feb 2, 2018)

He's inspired me to pull a privileged 'Lost Generation author' and become an expatriate. Hopefully I won't become an Italian Fascist in the process.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 5, 2018)

Vocaloid Ruby said:


> I like meme man. He's funny!


cheeseburger freedom man supports the legalization of marijuana


----------



## Arse Biscuit (Feb 10, 2018)

Trump is a clown.  The upside of all of this is watching intelligent people trying to defend his daily fuckups, cocaine-fueled tweets, and hilarious speeches, in the same manner that watching liberals trying to defend Barbara Boxer and Nancy Pelosi is hilarious.

$20 Bn for the wall is my favorite bit, so far.  $20 Bn wouldn't get you through the Santa Rita mountains in Arizona, let alone span the entire border.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Feb 11, 2018)

By-and-large my biggest regret is that the state of the media--and the public in general, where politics is concerned--has made it all but impossible to discuss without someone _inevitably_ devolving into a slobbering harpy because I _dared_ to mention Trump by name, or to lash out with frog memes and #MAGA hats because I _dared_ to criticize _some_ aspect of their God Emperor.  If you're as _woefully uninteresting_ as I am, there are tremendously interesting aspects to this presidency and administration that go largely unnoticed because everyone's so busy fussing over his goofy Tweets or the latest fit from CNN's spastics.

He's begun to significantly downsize the bureaucracy, which has been undergoing a _startling_ bloat over the last few administrations, particularly the prior.  The majority of his Executive Orders have been--rather than using them like a _clumsy, legislative mallet_--about _restoring_ checks and balances, administrative actions, or reviews/reversals of Obama-era Executive Orders.  An astounding number of companies have offered pay raises and bonuses _specifically_ because of the new tax plan.  I've _lost track_ of just how much money has been re-invested in the U.S. because of that tax plan, too, but at some point we passed into the _trillions_. He even signed a directive concerning sending us back to the moon, with the intent of *establishing a forward base for missions to Mars.*  How did every geek on the planet not fly into fits of nerd-induced psychosis over that?

There's just so many fascinating pieces and directives and bits and bobs flying around all over the place behind the curtains, but everyone is so caught up in Covfefes and tiny hands and Twitter-based slap-fights with foreign dictators that people never hear about it, or worse yet they _refuse_ to hear about it because it would violate their concept of _"Blonald DRUMPFH!"_ so they utterly refuse to even process the notion that he's more than capable of productive legislation.  It legitimately saddens me that more people are incapable of objectively discussing this topic, and I am _baffled_ by how _Kiwi Farms_ of all places manages to be the most-civil outlet I've yet found.

That whole cabal of completely unironic, "4D Chess God Emperor Trump" idiots who praise the ground he walks on do not help matters, either.  I can only hope that over time, once the mainstream media has either ceased it's insistence upon being as _useless_ as humanly possible or _crumbled_ into irrelevancy, and more of his policies begin to have a more-visible effect, public opinion of his presidency will begin to temper and more level-headed discussion can take place without a disheveled goblin with lime-green hair waddling up and screaming about _literally Hitler_.


----------

